# El callejón sin salida de Disney de Star Wars.



## Joaquim (10 Nov 2019)

El callejón Disney sin salida de Star Wars Rise of Skywalker y otros callejones sin salida

No tiene desperdicio, los progres están arruinando Hollywood, y los Chinos están tomando el poder y dando latigazos para que curren los* baizuo *de Disney, que es el nombre despectivo que usan los chinos para referirse a los progres holagazanes occidentales.


----------



## t_chip (10 Nov 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> El callejón Disney sin salida de Star Wars Rise of Skywalker y otros callejones sin salida
> 
> No tiene desperdicio, los progres están arruinando Hollywood, y los Chinos están tomando el poder y dando latigazos para que curren los* baizuo *de Disney, que es el nombre despectivo que usan los chinos para referirse a los progres holagazanes occidentales.



Me encanta ver como la realidad se traga a los progres y eructa los pedazos a medio masticar, dado que no existe ente capaz de digerir semejante montón de mierda.


Vagones de palomitas para ver el derrumbe del imperio Disney encima de las cabezas de los baizuo (progres)


!!!SANGRE Y HECES ENTERRANDO A TODA LA PROGRESIA.....Y DE GUINDA DEL PASTEL DE MUGRE, LA CABEZA CORTADA DE GEORGE SOROS!!!


----------



## stiff upper lip (11 Nov 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> El callejón Disney sin salida de Star Wars Rise of Skywalker y otros callejones sin salida
> 
> No tiene desperdicio, los progres están arruinando Hollywood, y los Chinos están tomando el poder y dando latigazos para que curren los* baizuo *de Disney, que es el nombre despectivo que usan los chinos para referirse a los progres holagazanes occidentales.



Gracias, ,me lo llevo a mi hilo "La abstención es el enemigo de la clase política"


----------



## Joaquim (11 Nov 2019)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Gracias, ,me lo llevo a mi hilo "La abstención es el enemigo de la clase política"



Baizuo - Wikipedia


----------



## Poseidón (12 Nov 2019)

No se si es una traduccion automatica... Si no el fulano escribe como el puto culo.


----------



## TedKord (12 Nov 2019)

Sigue siendo un imperio multimillonario que cada vez acapara más y más poder cultural. Se pueden permitir el lujo de fracasar con Star Wars, totalel mensaje progre les va de fábula en Pixar y Marvel que lo siguen petando.


----------



## no me creo nada (12 Nov 2019)

Muy interesante.


----------



## Don Redondón (12 Nov 2019)

Nutrido a esta hora de la mañana.

Que cierto es eso de que el dinero no entiende de ideologías


----------



## Joaquim (12 Nov 2019)

TedKord dijo:


> Sigue siendo un imperio multimillonario que cada vez acapara más y más poder cultural. Se pueden permitir el lujo de fracasar con Star Wars, totalel mensaje progre les va de fábula en Pixar y Marvel que lo siguen petando.



De momento, pero ya lo de la Capitana Marivel les salió bastante mal.


----------



## Don Redondón (12 Nov 2019)

TedKord dijo:


> Sigue siendo un imperio multimillonario que cada vez acapara más y más poder cultural. Se pueden permitir el lujo de fracasar con Star Wars, totalel mensaje progre les va de fábula en Pixar y Marvel que lo siguen petando.



pues no te creas. mis hijos han pasado de las ultimas pelis, esto es, toy story 4, rey leon, las ultimas de star wars, (excepto rogue one), aladdin, dumbo, marypoppins, rompe ralph no les gustó.
ahora quieren ver la 2 de malefica, pero parece ser un truño, y la 2 de frozen, pero hasta que no haya sinopsis ni de coña. la ultima de star wars, hasta yo estoy sin ganas.
De marvel le gustan todas menos la capitana, pelicula en la que me pego unas siestas terribles. no he conseguido verla entera ni en el cine.


----------



## Joaquim (12 Nov 2019)

Don Redondón dijo:


> pues no te creas. mis hijos han pasado de las ultimas pelis, esto es, toy story 4, rey leon, las ultimas de star wars,* (excepto rogue one)*, aladdin, dumbo, marypoppins, rompe ralph no les gustó.
> ahora quieren ver la 2 de malefica, pero parece ser un truño, y la 2 de frozen, pero hasta que no haya sinopsis ni de coña. la ultima de star wars, hasta yo estoy sin ganas.
> De marvel le gustan todas menos la capitana, pelicula en la que me pego unas siestas terribles. no he conseguido verla entera ni en el cine.



*
*
Rogue One es lo único que va a quedar de bueno de esta mierda del Star Wars de Disney; si es que la calidad prevalece, ya lo expusimos en este hilo:

Sociedad: - Críticas insólitas a catastrófica TERMINATOR DARK FATE: Armas manejadas de forma 100% amateur, CGI intolerables, coches imposibles en Méjico...


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (12 Nov 2019)

No venden ni los muñecos.

Que se jodan, que ademas es la expresión favorita de los baizuo.


----------



## Joaquim (12 Nov 2019)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> No venden ni los muñecos.
> 
> Que se jodan, que ademas es la expresión favorita de los baizuo.


----------



## Don Redondón (12 Nov 2019)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> No venden ni los muñecos.
> 
> Que se jodan, que ademas es la expresión favorita de los baizuo.



vas en navidades y rebajas en SW, y pasado navidades, dos meses con cajas llenas de kekos, los hay hasta de rogue one, y de eso hace años. En mi epoca costaba ver un puto muñeco, hace veintipocos años, costaba encontrar mercha de SW porque igual, se agotaba, a pesar de que no eran buenas peliculas, pero no eran basura. Ahora mismo, solo tienes que ver el mercha de camisetas y sudaderas que se saca, todo referenciado a las tres primeras, porque de las ultimas tdoas en oferta que no las compra ni dios


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (12 Nov 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


>



¿Quien quiere la figurita de acción de una guardiana de un GULAG o del Muro de Berlín?

Respuesta: *NADIE*


----------



## Joaquim (12 Nov 2019)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> ¿Quien quiere la figurita de acción de una guardiana de un GULAG o del Muro de Berlín?
> 
> Respuesta: *NADIE*



O sea, los mismos que compraron los cromos de la Selección Femenina de Fútbol. 

¿Álbum de cromos femenino? Todos los que defienden el fútbol femenino se olvidaron de comprar los cromos | Burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (12 Nov 2019)

Don Redondón dijo:


> vas en navidades y rebajas en SW, y pasado navidades, dos meses con cajas llenas de kekos, los hay hasta de rogue one, y de eso hace años. En mi epoca costaba ver un puto muñeco, hace veintipocos años, costaba encontrar mercha de SW porque igual, se agotaba, a pesar de que no eran buenas peliculas, pero no eran basura. *Ahora mismo, solo tienes que ver el mercha de camisetas y sudaderas que se saca, todo referenciado a las tres primeras, porque de las ultimas tdoas en oferta que no las compra ni dios*



Ostia, tienes razón, todo el merchandising de la ropa está enfocado en las tres primeras!! Jojojo!! Solo hace falta pasarse por el Sprinter para darse cuenta!! 

Además, se gastaron un pastón en construír el Parque Temático de Star Wars, y no va ni el Tato!! 

Acciones de Disney caen por el fracaso de Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge - Tomatazos | Crítica de cine, televisión y estrenos en cartelera 

Y los pocos que han ido, han dicho claramente que es una mierda, y no vale la pena ir.... porque está basado principalmente en las películas nuevas de Disney!!


----------



## Kullervo (12 Nov 2019)

Disney es una empresa que genera muchos beneficios pero también los necesita para seguir generando más. Da igual lo bien que vaya lo de Marvel y otras mierdas, que si lo de Star Wars les descuadra les jode bastante. Las previsiones que tenían con la franquicia cuando la compraron no son las que están teniendo, ni de coña.

Y eso es maravilloso. Y lo esperado también, a mi no me sorprende nada de esto.


----------



## macready (12 Nov 2019)

Y lo que no es star wars tambien.









Hasta Netanyahu se nos ha enamorado y todo.
“I believe this is a marriage made in heaven.”






Israel and China a ‘Marriage Made in Heaven,’ Says Netanyahu


----------



## Sallie (12 Nov 2019)

Era fan de la saga desde los 5. Las últimas, aun las vi en el cine día de estreno disfrazada como una gilipollas más. Esta no sé ni si voy a perder el tiempo en descargarla.

TRA TRA, MALAMENTE


----------



## Joaquim (12 Nov 2019)

Kullervo dijo:


> Disney es una empresa que genera muchos beneficios pero también los necesita para seguir generando más. Da igual lo bien que vaya lo de Marvel y otras mierdas, que si lo de Star Wars les descuadra les jode bastante. Las previsiones que tenían con la franquicia cuando la compraron no son las que están teniendo, ni de coña.
> 
> Y eso es maravilloso. Y lo esperado también, a mi no me sorprende nada de esto.



Las acciones de Disney han sido muy duramente castigadas por el descalabro de Star Wars, se han cargado una franquícia que llevaba 40 años funcionando, generando ingresos millonarios, y por el que se gastaron 4 billones de dólares solo en comprarlo, mas costes como producir películas, construír el parque de atracciones, publicidad y demás..... un descalabro económico brutal, es lo que tiene contratar Baizuos para que, en lugar de trabajar, se dediquen a hacer política sectaria e insultar a tus clientes.


----------



## Kullervo (12 Nov 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> Las acciones de Disney han sido muy duramente castigadas por el descalabro de Star Wars, se han cargado una franquícia que llevaba 40 años funcionando, generando ingresos millonarios, y por el que se gastaron 4 billones de dólares solo en comprarlo, mas costes como producir películas, construír el parque de atracciones, publicidad y demás..... un descalabro económico brutal, es lo que tiene contratar Baizuos para que, en lugar de trabajar, se dediquen a hacer política sectaria e insultar a tus clientes.



Y desde luego sacar remakes de mierda como el de la dama y el vagabundo no les va a reflotar las cuentas. Me gustaría que se hundieran en la mierda aunque se que eso no pasará.


----------



## Sallie (12 Nov 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


>



No compro una figurita DE PLÁSTICO (GUIÑO, GUIÑO)de este nefasto, absurdo, y putapénico personaje ni con el dinero de Zpedro

Vaya forma de cargarse la saga.

CHINA CHUNGA CON DISCURSO ANIMALISTA, ANTICAPITALISTA, VEGANO Y NWO, pues vendedles figuritas de madera tallada a los Massai, hijosdeputa.


----------



## Joaquim (12 Nov 2019)

Sallie dijo:


> Era fan de la saga desde los 5. Las últimas, aun las vi en el cine día de estreno disfrazada como una gilipollas más. Esta no sé ni si voy a perder el tiempo en descargarla.
> 
> TRA TRA, MALAMENTE



La ultima fué la de Han Solo, y no la fué a ver ni el Tato.

Y encima tomaron por subnormal al personal, diciendo que había superado en recaudación a "El Imperio Contraataca", sin tener en cuenta la inflación que ha habido desde 1980!!


----------



## Sallie (12 Nov 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> La ultima fué la de Han Solo, y no la fué a ver ni el Tato.
> 
> Y encima tomaron por subnormal al personal, diciendo que había superado en recaudación a "El Imperio Contraataca", sin tener en cuenta la inflación que ha habido desde 1980!!



Mira, yo esa sí me la descargué (no fui al cine) y JURO QUE ME QUEDÉ DORMIDA.

Menuda basura


----------



## Joaquim (12 Nov 2019)

Kullervo dijo:


> Y desde luego sacar remakes de mierda como el de la dama y el vagabundo no les va a reflotar las cuentas. Me gustaría que se hundieran en la mierda aunque se que eso no pasará.



Es que ahora vivien principalmente de eso, de hacer Remakes de películas de Disney clásicas, con actores y CGI; el problema es que se les están acabando la artillería de clásicos (el próximo es Mulan) y no tienen nada en la recamara para cuando se les acaben.


----------



## Roque III (12 Nov 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> Rogue One es lo único que va a quedar de bueno de esta mierda del Star Wars de Disney; si es que la calidad prevalece, ya lo expusimos en este hilo:
> 
> Sociedad: - Críticas insólitas a catastrófica TERMINATOR DARK FATE: Armas manejadas de forma 100% amateur, CGI intolerables, coches imposibles en Méjico...



La de Solo también es bastante buena eh, para mí la mejor de las que han sacado. Obviamente, no la vi en el cine.


----------



## Joaquim (12 Nov 2019)

Sallie dijo:


> Mira, yo esa sí me la descargué (no fui al cine) y JURO QUE ME QUEDÉ DORMIDA.
> 
> Menuda basura



Están tan deseseperados, que hasta se compran ellos sus propias entradas del Epibodrio IX, para inflar la recaudación a lo Tezanos.


----------



## Joaquim (12 Nov 2019)

Roque III dijo:


> La de Solo también es bastante buena eh, para mí la mejor de las que han sacado. Obviamente, no la vi en el cine.



Es lo que oído, que ha pagado justa (Solo: a Star Wars Story), aunque muy justita por lo que he oído, por pecadora (Epibodrio VIII: El Timo Jegay).

Para mi, solo se salva Rogue One; y principalmente por los 20 minutos finales que enlazan con el Episodio IV.


----------



## Sallie (12 Nov 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> Están tan deseseperados, que hasta se compran ellos sus propias entradas del Episodio IX, para inflar la recaudación a lo Tezanos.



Yo puedo decirlo muy alto, es la única vez que no tengo entradas para el estreno y ni ganas.

Ya no hacen películas para entretener, hacen películas para ADOCTRINAR

Y no, por muy progre que sea lo que nos quieren inocular vender, queremos héroes y princesas, y mira que Leia era guerrera, pero tenía su puntico femenino.

Nos matan a Han Solo (viejo cascarrabias), nos ponen a Luke bebiendo casi de la teta de un bicho una cosa asquerosa azul (¿en serio? ¿era necesario?) y nos ponen a una niñata escuálida de adalid del bien, un negro repelente, una china chunga y un ¿nuevo Han Solo? tontainas y esperan que eso genere afección por los personajes???? 

Además de que en dos películas aún no han explicado que coño pasó en los 30 años desde el retonnno. Guión paupérrimo, triste, pobre, carente de NADA. Las precuelas, aún rodadas por un director de mierda, son OBRAS MAESTRAS al lado de esta basura NWO.


----------



## Joaquim (12 Nov 2019)

Sallie dijo:


> Yo puedo decirlo muy alto, es la única vez que no tengo entradas para el estreno y ni ganas.
> 
> Ya no hacen películas para entretener, hacen películas para ADOCTRINAR
> 
> ...



Y lo mas triste es que tenían material, y muy bueno por cierto, para continuar la História hasta el Episodio XI; pero se lo han pasado por el forro.


----------



## Top5 (12 Nov 2019)

Se veía venir. Que les jodan dolorosamente por el culo...


----------



## Sallie (12 Nov 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> Y lo mas triste es que tenían material, y muy bueno por cierto, para continuar la História hasta el Episodio XI; pero se lo han pasado por el forro.



Era material de VOX 

Había que meter multiculturalidad, empoderamiento femenino, críticas al capitalismo, veganismo, antimilitarismo, y bla bla bla.

Si hasta han metido una Charo con el pelo morado. No les ha faltado un perejil.


----------



## Joaquim (12 Nov 2019)

Sallie dijo:


> Era material de VOX
> 
> Había que meter multiculturalidad, empoderamiento femenino, críticas al capitalismo, veganismo, antimilitarismo, y bla bla bla.
> 
> Si hasta han metido una Charo con el pelo morado. No les ha faltado un perejil.



Y toooodas las mujeres son perfectas, buenas (aunque no estén buenas), lo hacen todo bien, sacrificadas, trabajadoras, leales, fuertes..... vamos, que hasta vuelan como Superman y todo oiga!!

En cambio los hombres, el que no es un borracho es un cobarde o ambas cosas, el que no un hijo de puta traídor, si es que no es directamente imbécil, o es un crio que no sabe comportarse.

Haz una peli similar con blancos y negros, en lugar de mujeres y hombres, y se te lanzan a la yuglar.

El hombre, y mas si era blanco y heterosexual, que pagó por ver el "Epibodrio VIII: El Timo Jegay", pagó para que le insultaran y le escupieran en la cara.


----------



## _______ (12 Nov 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> Están tan deseseperados, que hasta se compran ellos sus propias entradas del Epibodrio IX, para inflar la recaudación a lo Tezanos.



Como mola el QE4 para dar dinero gratis a, psicopatas


----------



## Joaquim (12 Nov 2019)

_______ dijo:


> Como mola el QE4 para dar dinero gratis a, psicopatas



Ahora no lo encuentró, pero recuerdo haber leído que Michael Lewis, el de "La Gran Apuesta", se había puesto bajista contra The Walt Disney corp.

Edito; ok, por fin lo encontré....



  


Fijado por Trabajar Desde Casa

 
Trabajar Desde Casa
 
Hace 1 semana 

Recuerda: Like y Comparte este vídeo con un amigo que quiera prosperar tanto como tú. * Nota: Michael Burry está largo en todo menos en Disney*


----------



## D4sser (12 Nov 2019)

Con los chinos hay ESPERANZAS señores. Odian a los progres y su ""ideología""; aprecian cosas que aquí lleva defenestradas desde hace años, como la FAMILIA, el PATRIOTISMO, en relación con la película que la protagonista alcance los objetivos CON ESFUERZO (y no como realmente ocurre en la peli, que se lo regalan) y que sufra para vencer al enemigo (todo lo contrario a la peli).


----------



## Lanx (12 Nov 2019)

Me nutre. Mucho. Bueno, ahora que Star Wars está muerto, qué? Porque la fase 4 de Marvel tiene pinta también de irse por el sumidero.


----------



## Joaquim (12 Nov 2019)

Phalanx dijo:


> Me nutre. Mucho. Bueno, ahora que Star Wars está muerto, qué? Porque la fase 4 de Marvel tiene pinta también de irse por el sumidero.



Si, ya han dicho que va a ser "inclusiva".


----------



## Joaquim (12 Nov 2019)

D4sser dijo:


> Con los chinos hay ESPERANZAS señores. Odian a los progres y su ""ideología""; aprecian cosas que aquí lleva defenestradas desde hace años, como la FAMILIA, el PATRIOTISMO, en relación con la película que la protagonista alcance los objetivos CON ESFUERZO (y no como realmente ocurre en la peli, que se lo regalan) y que sufra para vencer al enemigo (todo lo contrario a la peli).




Fijate en la definición de *Baizuo*

Baizuo (白左, literalmente: _izquierda blanca_) es un concepto político surgido en las redes sociales de la República Popular China. De forma aproximada, *nombra a una cierta parte de la izquierda política occidental, en especial a los activistas sociales blancos con tendencias de izquierda.* La "baizuo" es interpretada por algunos sectores como una suerte de "izquierda regresiva

*Orígenes*
El término se documenta por primera vez en la red social Renren, en un artículo publicado con el título de _"La pseudo-moralidad de la izquierda blanca occidental y el patriotismo científico chino"_.

Se popularizó en el Internet chino a raíz de las elecciones presidenciales de 2016 en EEUU, siendo que los partidarios de la victoria de Donald Trump se referían a su rival demócrata Hillary Clinton y especialmente a sus seguidores.

*Controversia*
Según el autor Zhou Fangzhou, el término "baizuo" es una de las mayores aportaciones de los internautas chinos al lenguaje inglés. *La palabra se entiende como la ingenuidad de una parte de los occidentales, que han recibido una buena educación pero la utilizan para satisfacer sus deseos de superioridad moral defendiendo la igualdad y la paz, hasta el punto de permitir entrar en sus sociedades algunos de los valores más regresivos del Islam en nombre de la diversidad cultural.* 

*Los chinos piensan que la izquierda occidental es ignorante y arrogante, que se compadecen del resto del mundo y quieren hacerse ver como los salvadores.

Influencia internacional
El término ha recibido interés en Alemania, donde se ha utilizado para criticar las políticas migratorias de Angela Merkel.*

Según el experto politólogo Zhang Chenchen, *"baizuo" es una palabra de los ciudadanos chinos para ridiculizar a la élite liberal occidental. *Esta palabra* también se estaría utilizando para burlarse del falso discurso de los medios de comunicación occidentales*, por ejemplo para dar una falsa imagen sobre el conflicto con militantes islamistas en Xinjiang.

Zhang Chenchen habla de *"gente que solamente se preocupa de temas como los inmigrantes, lo LGTB, las minorías y el medio ambiente" y que son "incapaces de aproximarse de forma pragmática a los problemas reales de la gente del mundo"*. Define con más profundidad:* "Solamente defienden la paz y la igualdad desde un humanismo hipócrita, para satisfacer sus propios sentimientos de superioridad moral".* "Están obsesionados con la corrección política".* "Creen que el Estado del Bienestar solamente ha de dar sin recibir nada a cambio". "Así son los occidentales arrogantes e ignorantes que sienten lástima por el resto del mundo y se consideran a sí mismos como salvadores".

Baizuo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre *

Ya me imagino a los Chinos en la sede central de Lucasfilms, con el latigo, fustigando a los SJW que había por allí y diciendoles:* Venga, putos Baizuos holgazanes, a currar, que se acabó aquí el cuento!! *

Si te digo la verdad, ultimamente, cuando veo una película, y veo que hay productores chinos, me quedo tranquilo, porque eso es garantía de que, primero, sea una película entretenida, segundo, no haya propaganda *Baizuo*, y si la hay es en pequeñas dosis que casi no se notan.*




*


----------



## t_chip (12 Nov 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> De momento, pero ya lo de la Capitana Marivel les salió bastante mal.



Lo siguiente, el comandante travelo.....y a la quiebra.


----------



## Joaquim (12 Nov 2019)

t_chip dijo:


> Lo siguiente, el comandante travelo.....y a la quiebra.



Eso ya lo hicieron en cómics y fué lo que pasó, que no vendieron una mierda.... al igual que con las camisetas de Star Wars, se sostienen por la inercia de los clásicos.

En Marvel están hartos de tanta diversidad | Burbuja.info


----------



## Lanx (12 Nov 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> Si, ya han dicho que va a ser "inclusiva".



Y añadele que la gente está saturada de películas de Marvel


----------



## Joaquim (12 Nov 2019)

Phalanx dijo:


> Y añadele que la gente está saturada de películas de Marvel



Por eso, como se les han acabado las ideas, van a hacer películas "inclusivas"; vamos, que te van a vender lo mismo pero con el color de piel, los genitales o la orientación sexual cambiados para que no se note.


----------



## Lanx (12 Nov 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> Por eso, como se les han acabado las ideas, van a hacer películas "inclusivas"; vamos, que te van a vender lo mismo pero con el color de piel, los genitales o la orientación sexual cambiados para que no se note.



Yo empiezo a pensar que todo este rollo de la inclusión es simplemente otra forma de seguir explotando antiguas fórmulas de éxito sin esfuerzo. Y como quieren ir a máxima rentabilidad, no se la juegan con fórmulas nuevas.


----------



## D4sser (12 Nov 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> Fijate en la definición de *Baizuo*
> 
> Baizuo (白左, literalmente: _izquierda blanca_) es un concepto político surgido en las redes sociales de la República Popular China. De forma aproximada, *nombra a una cierta parte de la izquierda política occidental, en especial a los activistas sociales blancos con tendencias de izquierda.* La "baizuo" es interpretada por algunos sectores como una suerte de "izquierda regresiva
> 
> ...





Joder cómo nos han calado los putos chinos!  

Son el (único) futuro.


----------



## Joaquim (13 Nov 2019)

A ver cuantos latigazos le dan los Chinos al Baizuo este!!


----------



## Joaquim (13 Nov 2019)

Phalanx dijo:


> Yo empiezo a pensar que todo este rollo de la inclusión es simplemente otra forma de seguir explotando antiguas fórmulas de éxito sin esfuerzo. Y como quieren ir a máxima rentabilidad, no se la juegan con fórmulas nuevas.









Es que aparte de su ideología tóxica, está su falta de creatividad e imaginación, cosa que les lleva a parasitar lo creado por otros para subvertirlo.... parasitar y subvertir es lo único que saben hacer.

Y los que tienen el dinero son vagos, cobardes y codiciosos, y si te pueden vender lo mismo de siempre, haciendotelo pasar como algo nuevo y rompedor, lo van a hacer, del mismo modo que le pusieron el sombrero a Stacy Malibú.

Y eso no es algo ajeno a Star Wars, pues los Episodios I, II y III no son mas que los Episodios IV, V y VI contados al revés, en unos se va de la "oscuridad" a la "luz", y en los otros de la "luz" a la "oscuridad", pero el viaje es el mismo..... aunque Lucas, viejo zorro, dijo que quería que la trilogía original tuviera su "eco" en las precuelas.

Pero bueno, nada nuevo en Judiwood, pues Indiana Jones y Star Wars no dejan de ser los padalines del posmodernismo, unos pastiches del Copy&Paste, como Tarantino, lo que pasa es que estos lo hacian con talento y salían obras maravillosas que han terminado convirtiendose en clásicos... porque?? Porque había CREATIVIDAD, IMAGINACIÓN y TALENTO.

Pero ahora talento hay poco, poquísimo, y el ejemplo mas claro es Cars 3, que no es mas que una copia descarada de Rocky III (Parasitar) para meterte con calzador el discurso feminista (Subvertir).



Un ejemplo del talento, diferenciado de la pereza y la codicia, es la franquícia Karate Kid.

La primera lo petó, esa mezcla de John Hughes con Rocky, con el que compartian director, John G. Avildsen, es ya un clásico de los 80 indiscutible.

La segunda continua la história en un entorno nuevo, Japón, y mantiene el tipo bien alto.

La tercera vuelve a los orígenes, pero muestra que la fórmula se ha agotado y ya no da mas de si.

Que hicieron los productores?? Vamos a venderles al público lo mismo otra vez, pero cambiandole los genitales..... y ahí salió "El nuevo karate kid", un bodrio infumablde con una jovencísima Hillary Swank como protagonista, mas perdida que un pulpo en un garaje: fue un estrepitoso fracaso.



Entonces, que hicieron de nuevo los productores?? Vamos a venderles al público lo mismo otra vez, pero cambiandole el color de la piel.... el nuevo Karate Kid será negro; si, si, pero cambiemos mas cosas para que no se note que les volvemos a vender lo mismo.... vale, vale, pues hará Kung -Fu en lugar de Karate, pero le llamaremos Karate Kid (con dos cojones), y Miyagui será Chino, y la novieta del prota también será China, y Johnny Lawrence también será Chino, y en lugar de la patada de la grulla, haremos CGI; y así salió es "bah" que fué el Karate Kid de 2010, ni chicha ni limoná.



Y eso que en "Como conocí a vuestra madre" hacen un capítulo con un chiste de Barney sobre Karate Kid, en el que participan Ralph Macchio (Daniel Larusso) y William Zabka (Johnny Lawrence), haciendo un guiño a la generación de los 80.... y lo petan!!



Y en base a esto, Internautas anónimos hacen un video viral en Internet llamado "Daniel is the real bully(Daniel es el acosador real)", examinando la película como si Daniel Larusso fuera el malo, y Johnny Lawrence fuera el bueno.



Y de ahí sale la brillante idea de seguir la história 34 años después, en formato serie en lugar de película, y en un formato nuevo, Youtube Red, en el que se encontrarán de nuevo Daniel Larusso y Johnny Lawrence, junto a personajes nuevos interesantes y con personalidad propia, y ya no es "Karate Kid", ahora es "Cobra Kai"..... y aquí la Creatividad, el Talento y el Riesgo han triunfado, Cobar Kai es cojonuda y lo ha petado.

Official Cobra Kai Trailer - The Karate Kid Saga continues


----------



## chemarin (13 Nov 2019)

Robert Iger - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

*



Robert A. Iger

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


> (Conocido como *Bob Iger*) (Nueva York, 26 de marzo de 1951) es un empresario estadounidense. Iger es el presidente desde el año 2000 y director ejecutivo de The Walt Disney Company desde el año 2005. Dijo que va a renunciar a finales de 2021.1
> *Primeros años y educación*
> Hijo de Mimi y Arthur Iger de Long Beach, Long Island, Nueva York, es de una famiia judía



Vaya por Dios, un judío subvirtiendo la cultura occidental, menuda sorpresa.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Nov 2019)

ah una pena que disney no use mas al "castigador"


----------



## Lanx (13 Nov 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> Es que aparte de su ideología tóxica, está su falta de creatividad e imaginación, cosa que les lleva a parasitar lo creado por otros para subvertirlo.... parasitar y subvertir es lo único que saben hacer.
> 
> Y los que tienen el dinero son vagos, cobardes y codiciosos, y si te pueden vender lo mismo de siempre, haciendotelo pasar como algo nuevo y rompedor, lo van a hacer, del mismo modo que le pusieron el sombrero a Stacy Malibú.
> 
> ...



Sería cojonudo tener un documento donde se recogieran todos estos copy-pastes, éxitos y fracasos. Y seguramente, una vez que haya pasado esta moda de la inclusión (por que pasará, para estos no hay más Dios que el dinero y no van a estar eternamente teniendo perdidas, me da igual que Soros les enchufe pasta o no), si lo revisáramos veríamos que ha sido otra fase más de exprimir un antiguo éxito.

Yo creo que ahora sigue habiendo creatividad y me remito a tu ejemplo de la Stacy Malibú. Lisa (que serían las personas ajenas al lobby) trata de esforzarse en sacar un producto nuevo pero al no tener los mismos recursos no puede llegar al mismo número de personas.
Por eso y aunque la industria del videojuego no está tan contaminada me he volcado con el mercado indie. Nunca afectará tanto porque buena parte de las franquicias de éxito son japonesas y allí no están tan envenenados pero si cambias a empresas occidentales grandes flipas... Ahí tenemos a Electronic Arts y su fallido Battlefield V.


----------



## etsai (13 Nov 2019)

Luego van y ruedan un Joker derroido y antiprogre por 4 duros de mierda que resulta ser un exitazo arrollador en todo el mundo.

Aprende Disney. Da a los fans lo que quieren o disponte a desaparecer.


----------



## luismarple (13 Nov 2019)

A ver, que se pueden hacer películas feministas y adoctrinantes pero necesitas un argumento en el que el asunto entre de manera natural. Coño!! terminator 2 o Alien son dos pedazo de peliculones en los que las tías se muestran duras!! claro, en T2 es una madre dispuesta a hacer lo que tenga que hacer para salvar a su hijo, y eso no le mola al NWO y en Alien la tía es blanda, no elige nada más que sobrevivir, y lo hace pero eso tampoco es suficiente para la nueva agenda.

Lo que no puede ser es que te inventes que ahora si das mediavuelta y lanzas tu nave a velocidad de la luz te cargas al de enfrente. Por qué no lo hicieron con las estrellas de la muerte?? o que como la primera estrella de la muerte era del tamaño de una luna y la siguiente era mayor.... esta es del tamaño de un planeta!! y la siguiente qué será?? como un sol??? y cómo se mueve ese monstruo??

Ni pies ni cabeza. Con independencia del panfleto que meten con calzador no han pensado en la historia ni una tarde.


----------



## Gothaus (13 Nov 2019)

Visionen este vídeo y regocíjense en la desesperación de la Disney:


----------



## la_trotona (13 Nov 2019)

Y eso que no tiene una gran difusión el cine surcoreano, el día que lo tenga van a temblar los de Hollywood.


----------



## bocadRillo (13 Nov 2019)

Taluec


----------



## das kind (13 Nov 2019)

Yo le doy la vuelta al argumento: ahora mismo, ¿es posible hacer películas "no inclusivas/empoderantes"?

A lo que voy es a que hay tanto miedo a que se tache de "machista" o "racista" a cualquier cosa que se haga o diga, que los creativos (imagino que presionados por los productores) se ven en la obligación de transformar las películas en algo políticamente correcto como premisa inicial y obligatoria, supeditando la calidad/veracidad de la misma a no sufrir la crítica progre, aunque el engendro que salga sea una mierda.

Un ejemplo: mi mujer ve la serie de _Quantico_. En el episodio de este domingo, una agente mulata dejaba KO a uno de lo secuestradores de una sola maniobra. La actriz no debe pesar ni 50 kilos, y volteó en el aire al secuestrador como quien da la vuelta a una tortilla francesa. Vamos, no me jodas... menuda carcajada solté.

_Malos tiempos para la lírica_, caballeros.


----------



## etsai (13 Nov 2019)

Phalanx dijo:


> Y añadele que la gente está saturada de películas de Marvel



Además en Avengers: Endgame hicieron una auténtica escabechina de personajes clásicos.

Mataron, envejecieron, engordaron y ridiculizaron a los 'machos alpha' blancos del grupo, y pasaron el relevo a un montón de personajes diversos e inclusivos. 

Vamos que auguró un fracaso monumental para la siguiente fase.


----------



## arriondas (13 Nov 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> Es que aparte de su ideología tóxica, está su falta de creatividad e imaginación, cosa que les lleva a parasitar lo creado por otros para subvertirlo.... parasitar y subvertir es lo único que saben hacer.
> 
> Y los que tienen el dinero son vagos, cobardes y codiciosos, y si te pueden vender lo mismo de siempre, haciendotelo pasar como algo nuevo y rompedor, lo van a hacer, del mismo modo que le pusieron el sombrero a Stacy Malibú.
> 
> ...



¡Exacto! Aunque las sagas de Star Wars e Indiana Jones están muy influenciadas por películas y series de TV de diversos géneros (por no decir que en algunos momentos tiraban directamente de batidora...), detrás había talento, ilusión, y ganas. Era una puesta al día de todo lo que Lucas o Spielberg habían visto de niños y adolescentes, crear su propio universo a partir de todo aquello. Y es un universo nuevo, hecho a partir de diversas influencias, pero nuevo al fin y al cabo. Es así como funciona el arte, para crear algo tiene que haber influencias de por medio; Shostakovich afirmaba que toda obra siempre se parece a otra anterior. Pero existe una gran diferencia entre eso y copiar de manera descarada y sin talento alguno, que es lo que están haciendo en Hollywood a día de hoy, venderte "coches usados", haciéndolos pasar por nuevos. Y de paso, colar toda la propaganda NWO en ellos, aunque sea de manera grotesca, descarada... por no tener, ni siquiera lo realizan de un modo sutil.

Por eso el fracaso constante de las ultimas producciones hollywoodienses; no se puede engañar a mucha gente durante mucho tiempo...


----------



## luismarple (13 Nov 2019)

En realidad todo lo que están haciendo es volver a grabar la misma puta historia con actores distintos, de diferentes razas y orientaciones sexuales.

Mi pronóstico: en menos de 10 años remake de regreso al futuro. Donde Doc y Marty serán negros, mujeres, transexuales, disfuncionales de la vida... Pero el malo será idénticamente igual.

Prepárense para ver un baile de instituto de los años 50 petado de negros, latinos, chinos, etc


Mi apuesta personal: 

Doc: Queen Latifah
Marty: Zendaya
Novia de Marty: una mujer con pene asiática


----------



## Sallie (13 Nov 2019)

¿Soy la única que no ha visto una puñetera película de Marvel y ni ganas?


----------



## luismarple (13 Nov 2019)

Sallie dijo:


> ¿Soy la única que no ha visto una puñetera película de Marvel y ni ganas?



A ver, las pelis de marvel empezaron muy bien. Las primeras de spiderman o xmen se ceñían bastante al guión, pero la cosa no ha hecho más que degenerar.


----------



## das kind (13 Nov 2019)

Sallie dijo:


> ¿Soy la única que no ha visto una puñetera película de Marvel y ni ganas?




No estás sola, hamija.

La verdad es que nunca me han llamado mucho las historias de superhéroes.


----------



## Artorias (13 Nov 2019)

Sallie dijo:


> ¿Soy la única que no ha visto una puñetera película de Marvel y ni ganas?



Aquí otro que ni las ha visto ni las va a ver.

Aunque bueno, en mi caso, además de por toda la propaganda ideológica de las películas, también es porque en general de nunca me han gustado los cómics de superhéroes y en particular los de Marvel, solo he leído y me gustan algunos de DC como Batman o Superman.


----------



## Marchamaliano (13 Nov 2019)

No he pagado ni un puto duro por toda la basura de la última trilogía. Sólo vi la primera. Ya tuve suficiente.


----------



## Marchamaliano (13 Nov 2019)

etsai dijo:


> Luego van y ruedan un Joker derroido y antiprogre por 4 duros de mierda que resulta ser un exitazo arrollador en todo el mundo.
> 
> Aprende Disney. Da a los fans lo que quieren o disponte a desaparecer.



Al final la voy a tener que ver.


----------



## eltonelero (13 Nov 2019)

luismarple dijo:


> En realidad todo lo que están haciendo es volver a grabar la misma puta historia con actores distintos, de diferentes razas y orientaciones sexuales.
> 
> Mi pronóstico: en menos de 10 años remake de regreso al futuro. Donde Doc y Marty serán negros, mujeres, transexuales, disfuncionales de la vida... Pero el malo será idénticamente igual.
> 
> ...



Remakes que van a hacer si o si algún dia
Regreso al futuro
Goonies 
Greemlins.
Loca academia de policia
Indiana Jones
Princesa prometida
E.T.


de lo


----------



## eltonelero (13 Nov 2019)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Al final la voy a tener que ver.



Antiprogre lo que se dice antiprogre... mas bien es casi lo contrario(gente blanca rica mala, negros y desiquilibrados asesinos buenos....)


----------



## angek (13 Nov 2019)

El término "baizuo" ha sido mi hallazgo del mes de noviembre.

Cojonudo el acuñamiento de los progres como "occidentales de izquierda" por parte del mayor reducto pseudocomunista del mundo.

Es una forma de decir "_No tenéis ni idea de lo que es la izquierda, catolicazos trasnochados con complejo de culpa que sólo queréis expiar vuestro pecado original para no sentiros privilegiados_"


----------



## BurbujoJibiri (13 Nov 2019)

que se jodan


----------



## Gothaus (13 Nov 2019)

etsai dijo:


> Luego van y ruedan un Joker derroido y antiprogre por 4 duros de mierda que resulta ser un exitazo arrollador en todo el mundo.
> 
> Aprende Disney. Da a los fans lo que quieren o disponte a desaparecer.



Recaudación del Joker: 987.831.322
Coste: 55.000.000

Joker

Un exitazo rentabilísimo.

Recaudación de Feminator: Deep Fake: 200.877.946
Coste: 185.000.000

Terminator: Dark Fate

Un puto fracaso y un descalabro financiero.

Conclusión: _if you get woke, you go broke_. Y eso mismo espero que le pase a Disney Star Wars. La Fandom Menace ha hablado.


----------



## Le Truhan (13 Nov 2019)

Espero que el vienes la pelicula de mafiosos de Scorsese me reencuentre al cine con Joe Pesci, Al Pacino y Robert de Niro.


----------



## luismarple (13 Nov 2019)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Espero que el vienes la pelicula de mafiosos de Scorsese me reencuentre al cine con Joe Pesci, Al Pacino y Robert de Niro.



Infiltrados es de Scorsese, va de mafiosos, no hay ninguno de esos y está de puta madre


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Nov 2019)

Y cancelaron marvel de netflix por ser muy violenta..
Aunque hay me ponia carrie ann moss ligandose chortinas


----------



## Top5 (13 Nov 2019)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Espero que el vienes la pelicula de mafiosos de Scorsese me reencuentre al cine con *Joe Pesci*, Al Pacino y *Robert de Niro*.



Esa es Goodfellas (uno de los nuestros)

Pero no esta Al Pacino


----------



## Le Truhan (13 Nov 2019)

luismarple dijo:


> Infiltrados es de Scorsese, va de mafiosos, no hay ninguno de esos y está de puta madre



Pero el viernes estrenan una nueva que se llama creo El Irlandés y salen estos que te digo.
Así es ‘El irlandés’, la obra maestra de Scorsese


----------



## Joaquim (13 Nov 2019)

eltonelero dijo:


> Antiprogre lo que se dice antiprogre... mas bien es casi lo contrario(gente blanca rica mala, negros y desiquilibrados asesinos buenos....)



Esta peli del Joker, al igual que la ultima de Rambo, tienen doble lectura, progre y de derechas a la vez; es raro pero es así.


----------



## Joaquim (13 Nov 2019)

angek dijo:


> El término "baizuo" ha sido mi hallazgo del mes de noviembre.
> 
> Cojonudo el acuñamiento de los progres como "occidentales de izquierda" por parte del mayor reducto pseudocomunista del mundo.
> 
> Es una forma de decir "_No tenéis ni idea de lo que es la izquierda, catolicazos trasnochados con complejo de culpa que sólo queréis expiar vuestro pecado original para no sentiros privilegiados_"



Quiso la providencia que descubriera ese termino el dia de las elecciones, 10 de Noviembre.


----------



## Joaquim (13 Nov 2019)

eltonelero dijo:


> Remakes que van a hacer si o si algún dia
> *Regreso al futuro
> Goonies
> Greemlins.*
> ...



*
*
Regreso al futuro, los Goonies, Gremlins, Indiana Jones y E. T están enlazados con la nueva mierda de Star Wars a través de Kathleen Kennedy, que en esas películas míticas y mágicas que citas, hacía de "productora".... vamos, la chacha de Lucas y Spielberg, junto a su marido, el calzonazos de Frank Marshall, que fué ascendido por Disney como directora de Lucasfilms una vez compró la productora.

Esta, la secretaria de Lucas, es la Feminazi que ha llevado Star Wars a la muerte en cuanto se ha hecho con el poder....


----------



## Kabraloka (13 Nov 2019)

lo de disney actualmente es sobrevivir sin ideas. Todo es hacer películas con gente cuando antes eran de dibujos.
¿alguna nueva idea o historia buena? noooooo, solamente tías encima de tíos (XD), infantilismo y falta de argumento
una pena

ahora me voy a ver el retorno del jedi en versión de los 80´s... XDDDD


----------



## arriondas (13 Nov 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> Regreso al futuro, los Goonies, Gremlins, Indiana Jones y E. T están enlazados con la nueva mierda de Star Wars a través de Kathleen Kennedy, que en esas películas míticas y mágicas que citas, hacía de "productora".... vamos, la chacha de Lucas y Spielberg, junto a su marido, el calzonazos de Frank Marshall, que fué ascendido por Disney como directora de Lucasfilms una vez compró la productora.
> 
> Esta, la secretaria de Lucas, es la Feminazi que ha llevado Star Wars a la muerte en cuanto se ha hecho con el poder....



Lo que está pasando en Hollywood con Marvel o Star Wars aparecerá en los libros de Historia junto a la Coke, como ejemplo de cómo cargarse un producto exitoso, de una cagada mayúscula en marketing. Incluyendo buscar nuevos clientes a los que nunca les interesó ese producto (metiendo con calzador a Mary Sues y minorías varias) y espantando a los clientes de toda la vida (que no sólo no se sienten identificados con el nuevo producto, sino que también se sienten traicionados)


----------



## Joaquim (13 Nov 2019)

Kabraloka dijo:


> lo de disney actualmente es sobrevivir sin ideas. Todo es hacer películas con gente cuando antes eran de dibujos.
> ¿alguna nueva idea o historia buena? noooooo, solamente tías encima de tíos (XD), infantilismo y falta de argumento
> una pena
> 
> ahora me voy a ver el retorno del jedi *en versión de los 80´s*... XDDDD




Vamos, la buena, cuando era La Guerra de las Galaxias y no Star Wars; lo que hicieron en el 97 con la remasterización no fué mas que enguarrar, salvo algunos detalles puntuales que no afectan a la narración, que es lo único que tendrían que haber puesto como mucho.... los retoques me recuerdan, en cierto modo, a ese chiste (de tantos) que salía en Gremlins 2, donde por los altavoces anunciaban la remasterización de Casblanca, en color y con final feliz.


----------



## Joaquim (13 Nov 2019)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo que está pasando en Hollywood con Marvel o Star Wars aparecerá en los libros de Historia junto a la Coke, como ejemplo de cómo cargarse un producto exitoso, de una cagada mayúscula en marketing. Incluyendo buscar nuevos clientes a los que nunca les interesó ese producto (metiendo con calzador a Mary Sues y minorías varias) y espantando a los clientes de toda la vida (que no sólo no se sienten identificados con el nuevo producto, sino que también se sienten traicionados)



Si, ocuparán ese "honor" junto a Gillette.


----------



## Joaquim (13 Nov 2019)

Presidente de Disney admite que 'traicionaron' a George Lucas

Gran parte de culpa de lo que ocurre, por no decir la culpa principal, es de George Lucas; tendría que haber pedido menos dinero, pues de hecho no lo necesitaba y terminó donando un 25% a caridad, y tendría que haber puesto unas clausulas muy claras de respeto a la história, a los personajes, y a su posterior evolución; cosa que si que hizo, y la aplaudo por ello, J. K. Rowling cuando los de Warner Bros. le ofrecieron un pastón por hacer las adaptaciones cinematográficos de su obra Harry Potter.

Y el mismo pecado de Lucas lo tiene Akira Toriyama, que permitió que hicieran con su obra esa aberración de "Dragonball: Evolution(2009)"; pero por suerto, ha podido redimirse con Dragonball Super, y con películas anime tan geniales como "Dragonball: La Resurrección de Freezer(2015)" y "Dragonball: Broly(2018)".


----------



## Joaquim (13 Nov 2019)

Mirad, mirad como George Lucas, como un pardillo, delega su obra en su "secretaria de confianza", y esta con cara de oler mierda y un ego desbordado por la soberbia, ya planeaba su traición al lado de Bob Iger, el cabronazo de Disney.


----------



## JimJones (13 Nov 2019)

Antes habia creadores, ingenio y ganas de hacer cosas nuevas.

Ahora hay equipos creativos, coaching, pizarras con post it, powerpoinistas y asignaciones de millones a chorro.


----------



## luismarple (13 Nov 2019)

Estoy deseando ver cómo un comando de terroristas incel blancos atacan a la científica Queen Latifah cuando ha quedado con Zendaya en el parking del centro comercial para presentarle su nuevo invento. Un prius totalmente eléctrico que viaja en el tiempo!! primero lo prueban con su gato.


----------



## arriondas (13 Nov 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> Mirad, mirad como George Lucas, como un pardillo, delega su obra en su "secretaria de confianza", y esta con cara de oler mierda y un ego desbordado por la soberbia, ya planeaba su traición al lado de Bob Iger, el cabronazo de Disney.



Gracias a Dios, Robert Zemeckis y Bob Gale no quieren remakes de Regreso al Futuro:

'Regreso al futuro' no tendrá remake... mientras viva Robert Zemeckis

Me quedo con ésto, cuánta razón tiene Zemeckis:



> "_Para mí es escandaloso. Especialmente cuando es una buena película. Es como decir: vamos a hacer un remake de 'Ciudadano Kane'. ¿Quién va a interpretar a Kane? ¿Qué disparate, qué locura es ésa?_"



Que yo sepa, ningún remake, NINGUNO, ha siquiera igualado al original; desde Ben-Hur a Desafío Total, pasando por (cómo no) Los Cazafantasmas. Es absurdo rodar nuevas versiones, y más grave es usarlas para meter propaganda globalista, pervirtiendo el espíritu de la película original.


----------



## morethanafeeling (13 Nov 2019)

No es solo Disney y Star Wars, es Marvel, es Terminator... todo lo que toca el jolibut actual se convierte en mierda.


----------



## Kabraloka (13 Nov 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> Vamos, la buena, cuando era La Guerra de las Galaxias y no Star Wars; lo que hicieron en el 97 con la remasterización no fué mas que enguarrar, salvo algunos detalles puntuales que no afectan a la narración, que es lo único que tendrían que haber puesto como mucho.... los retoques me recuerdan, en cierto modo, a ese chiste (de tantos) que salía en Gremlins 2, donde por los altavoces anunciaban la remasterización de Casblanca, en color y con final feliz.



Es que las películas nuevas no tienen nombre, y joder, lo que han hecho con Han solo.... es de cárcel.
Fui a ver, para mi desgracia, el biopic de Solo, y me encuentro un han detrás de una tía que es una zorra y una subnormal profunda. Además la khaleesi no vale para ese papel joder. Tía más tonta no puede ser. No da el papel.
Y el han detrás de la mona esa, engañado por todos los lados, no se entera de nada.... este no es el han solo de la guerra de las galaxias, es un anormal profundo que merece ser sodomizado por jabba (sería por eso que se la tenía jurada para meterlo en carbonita? XD)

Pero a lo que vamos, me reitero, si las precuelas fueron un patinazo de lucas, las secuelas son un patinazo de disney, y los chavales de ahora no se van a enganchar a estas mierdas porque tienen otras cosas en la cabeza. Si alguno se engancha es porque al papá de turno le gustaba o tenía sus muñecos.
Yo aún sigo coleccionando las figuras de las tres primeras películas, y es algo que me gusta aún de adulto, pero las figuras de las películas nuevas... anda y que les den. Las tengo visto en alcampo de saldo, las miro, y paso de ellas (aún vi este año las mismas que intentaron vender de rey, la tía nueva, que nadie las compraaa)


----------



## Joaquim (13 Nov 2019)

Kabraloka dijo:


> Es que las películas nuevas no tienen nombre, y joder, lo que han hecho con Han solo.... es de cárcel.
> Fui a ver, para mi desgracia, el biopic de Solo, y me encuentro un han detrás de una tía que es una zorra y una subnormal profunda. Además la khaleesi no vale para ese papel joder. Tía más tonta no puede ser. No da el papel.
> Y el han detrás de la mona esa, engañado por todos los lados, no se entera de nada.... este no es el han solo de la guerra de las galaxias, es un anormal profundo que merece ser sodomizado por jabba (sería por eso que se la tenía jurada para meterlo en carbonita? XD)
> 
> ...



*
*
Pero como se van a enganchar a esta mierda teniendo One Piece, Dragonball Super y Naruto por televisión, y God of War y Call of Duty en la videoconsola?? 

Los de Disney hicieron una serie de Star Wars al estilo anime, Star Wars Resistance, para ver si así enganchaban al público infantil y adolescente, y era como un viejuno ir de guays con la juventud, hicieron un ridículo estrepitoso y les molieron a dislikes!!


----------



## Joaquim (13 Nov 2019)

arriondas dijo:


> Gracias a Dios, Robert Zemeckis y Bob Gale no quieren remakes de Regreso al Futuro:
> 
> 'Regreso al futuro' no tendrá remake... mientras viva Robert Zemeckis
> 
> ...



De chaval me encantaba Regreso al Futuro, y me sigue encantando a dia de hoy, y siempre me quedé con ganas de mas, quería una cuarta parta de las aventuras de Marty McFly..... hoy, viendo lo que han hecho con Star Wars, con Indiana Jones, con Terminator, con Los Cazafantasmas, con Predator e incluso con Jungla de Cristal, me alegro de que nunca hicieran esa cuarta parte y que cerrasen la história para siempre.

Ya lo dicen, cuidado con lo que deseas, porque podrían convertirse en realidad.

Y ahora dicen que los travelos Wachowsky esos quieren hacer la 4a parte de Matrix; anda y que la vaya a ver su puta madre!!


----------



## Joaquim (13 Nov 2019)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> No es solo Disney y Star Wars, es Marvel, es Terminator... todo lo que toca el jolibut actual se convierte en mierda.



Robocop, Desafio Total, Indiana Jones, Superman, Batman, Tomb Raider e incluso Rambo, que lo han puesto a luchar contra "el heteropatriarcado"; Hollywood se ha convertido en una fábrica de putrefacción.


----------



## Joaquim (14 Nov 2019)

Gothaus dijo:


> Visionen este vídeo y regocíjense en la desesperación de la Disney:


----------



## Gothaus (14 Nov 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


>



El estimado youtubero llega un poco tarde a algo que ya han comentado en profundidad en Overlord DVD, Geeks & Gamers, Clownfish TV y demás, pero supongo que no está de más para los que no controlan el idioma anglocabrón.


----------



## Joaquim (14 Nov 2019)

Gothaus dijo:


> El estimado youtubero llega un poco tarde a algo que ya *han comentado en profundidad en* *Overlord DVD, Geeks & Gamers, Clownfish TV* y demás, pero supongo que no está de más para los que no controlan el idioma anglocabrón.



*




*


----------



## Marchamaliano (14 Nov 2019)




----------



## Gothaus (14 Nov 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joaquim (17 Dic 2019)

Ya habeis visto el cartel con el que STAR WARS ESPAÑA promociona la última entrega de los JEDI? | Burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (20 Dic 2019)




----------



## God Hand (20 Dic 2019)

Remakes buenos que incluso superan al original hay muy pocos: La cosa, La mosca, El precio del poder, Ben Hur (la de Heston es remake de una de principios de siglo), Por un puñado de dólares y Mentiras arriesgadas.


----------



## El amigo (20 Dic 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ah una pena que disney no use mas al "castigador"



Que buena la serie.
Muy violenta eso si; pero como corresponde al Castigador. 
Una de las pocas series de Netflix buena y no la renuevan.


----------



## Pajarotto (20 Dic 2019)

arriondas dijo:


> Que yo sepa, ningún remake, NINGUNO, ha siquiera igualado al original;



La cosa. La mosca. The blob.

Ya te he dicho 3 remakes que superan ampliamente los originales. Todas hechas en los 80's por supu.


----------



## Joaquim (20 Dic 2019)

Pajarotto dijo:


> La cosa. La mosca. The blob.
> 
> Ya te he dicho 3 remakes que superan ampliamente los originales. Todas hechas en los 80's por supu.



Esto ha sido porque, inteligentemente, actualizaban y ampliaban los originales; ojalá hubieran hecho algo así con Star Wars, los Cazfantasmas, Mad Max o Terminator, en lugar de convertirse en Caballo de Troya del Femimarxismo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (21 Dic 2019)

Pajarotto dijo:


> La cosa. La mosca. The blob.
> 
> Ya te he dicho 3 remakes que superan ampliamente los originales. Todas hechas en los 80's por supu.



Época dorada del látex en los efectos especiales manda, betillas.


----------



## arriondas (21 Dic 2019)

Pajarotto dijo:


> La cosa. La mosca. The blob.
> 
> Ya te he dicho 3 remakes que superan ampliamente los originales. Todas hechas en los 80's por supu.



Joder, eso son clasicazos. Todavía vi La Cosa hace un par de semanas, una mezcla perfecta de terror y ciencia-ficción. Y el final es redondo; quien la haya visto sabrá a lo que me refiero.


----------



## Joaquim (26 Dic 2019)

Spoilers:


----------



## Joaquim (26 Dic 2019)

Con esa cara de estreñida??







Prefiero la de Disneyland....







Chortina y Pizpireta.

Aunque, para gustos, los colores.


----------



## arriondas (26 Dic 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> Con esa cara de estreñida??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que esa es mucho más riquina, más dulce, y a los tíos eso nos encanta.

Otro vídeo, o de como se han pasado por el forro todo el universo Star Wars, invalidando todo lo anterior, cargándose toda la saga:


----------



## Joaquim (26 Dic 2019)

arriondas dijo:


> Es que esa es mucho más riquina, más dulce, y a los tíos eso nos encanta.
> 
> Otro vídeo, o de como se han pasado por el forro todo el universo Star Wars, invalidando todo lo anterior, cargándose toda la saga:



Los progres están ofendiditos, y lloran, Finn y Poe no son gays!! Son unos malditos heteros, buaaaaaa!!!


----------



## arriondas (26 Dic 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> Los progres están ofendiditos, y lloran, Finn y Poe no son gays!! Son unos malditos heteros, buaaaaaa!!!



Ya atacaron en su momento a la última película de Tarantino por no ser muy inclusiva. Maldita manía de querer meter con calzador a gays y a minorías en contextos donde ni están ni se les espera.

Incluso el propio Theodor Adorno, una de las luminarias de la Escuela de Frankfurt, dijo en su momento que Walt Disney era el tipo más peligroso de América... Para que lo haya dicho él, tiene narices la cosa. Pues ya lo hemos visto; el ratón de los cojones ha destrozado Star Wars.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Dic 2019)

arriondas dijo:


> Es que esa es mucho más riquina, más dulce, y a los tíos eso nos encanta.
> 
> Otro vídeo, o de como se han pasado por el forro todo el universo Star Wars, invalidando todo lo anterior, cargándose toda la saga:



El nivel del reseñador es putapénico. 
Todo el rato soltando impresiones subjetivas y cómo se sintió al ver la película. 
Y se toma media hora para explayarse y que su nivel de tontería quede patente.


----------



## USA Empire (26 Dic 2019)

Don Redondón dijo:


> pues no te creas. mis hijos han pasado de las ultimas pelis, esto es, toy story 4, rey leon, las ultimas de star wars, (excepto rogue one), aladdin, dumbo, marypoppins, rompe ralph no les gustó.
> ahora quieren ver la 2 de malefica, pero parece ser un truño, y la 2 de frozen, pero hasta que no haya sinopsis ni de coña. la ultima de star wars, hasta yo estoy sin ganas.
> De marvel le gustan todas menos la capitana, pelicula en la que me pego unas siestas terribles. no he conseguido verla entera ni en el cine.



No falla. Éste forero es auténtica escoria, un retrasado cejijunto descerebrado inculto mala persona y por supuesto tiene hijos. 

Se reproducen los peores, nunca falla. No verás a un tío mierda sin señora e hijos.

La sociedad progre y las mujeres son una auténtica basura.


----------



## arriondas (26 Dic 2019)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> El nivel del reseñador es putapénico.
> Todo el rato soltando impresiones subjetivas y cómo se sintió al ver la película.
> Y se toma media hora para explayarse y que su nivel de tontería quede patente.



Pero no deja de ser un ejemplo más de cómo se sienten los fans más acérrimos y frikis: todos decepcionados. Star Wars está destruida.


----------



## Joaquim (26 Dic 2019)

arriondas dijo:


> Pero no deja de ser un ejemplo más de cómo se sienten los fans más acérrimos y frikis: todos decepcionados. Star Wars está destruida.




Este Episodio 9 no es el Final, es el Funeral.


----------



## arriondas (26 Dic 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> Este Episodio 9 no es el Final, es el Funeral.



Y los Episodios 7 y 8 el asesinato. Otra saga más al hoyo... Lo mejor habría sido sacar películas al estilo de Rogue One, durante el periodo de la saga original o el que va de las precuelas al Episodio 4 (sobre Vader, Kenobi, Tarkin, los inicios de la Alianza Rebelde...) Es un filón enorme, y los fans estarían encantados.

Por mi parte, ahora veo pelis de los 80, que le dan mil vueltas a las de ahora. No creo, por ejemplo, que la nueva de Top Gun llegue a igualar a su predecesora, que es un film redondo en muchos aspectos.


----------



## arriondas (26 Dic 2019)

El Episodio 9 está siendo un fracaso en taquilla, como era previsible. 



Los de Disney se han pasado de listos; creían que pervertir una saga que ya forma parte de la cultura popular no les iba a pasar factura. Pues no sólo van a ganar menos de lo que pensaban, sino que ahora muchos van a odiar con todas sus fuerzas al ratoncito de los cojones, por andar cargándose mitos, mientras meten a martillazos corrección politica, discursos de jenaro. Una cagada a la altura de la Coke de los ochenta... Han liquidado la saga por completo y todo lo que la rodea, desde su espíritu hasta el merchandising.


----------



## Barruno (26 Dic 2019)

Mujeres empoderadas y negros protagonistas de una serie para publico blanco.
Como si pones un blanco a cantar canciones de Barry White.... los negros no van a comprar ni un puto disco.

Pero ellos a lo suyo..... programacion social subvencionada por Tito Soros via Disney.


----------



## Don Redondón (26 Dic 2019)

Crook dijo:


> No falla. Éste forero es auténtica escoria, un retrasado cejijunto descerebrado inculto mala persona y por supuesto tiene hijos.
> 
> Se reproducen los peores, nunca falla. No verás a un tío mierda sin señora e hijos.
> 
> La sociedad progre y las mujeres son una auténtica basura.



nos complace saber, oh gran humano, que tu y tu puta estirpe os extinguireís.

hijodeputa


----------



## Joaquim (26 Dic 2019)

arriondas dijo:


> Y los Episodios 7 y 8 el asesinato.* Otra saga más al hoyo... *Lo mejor habría sido sacar películas al estilo de Rogue One, durante el periodo de la saga original o el que va de las precuelas al Episodio 4 (sobre Vader, Kenobi, Tarkin, los inicios de la Alianza Rebelde...) Es un filón enorme, y los fans estarían encantados.
> 
> Por mi parte, ahora veo pelis de los 80, que le dan mil vueltas a las de ahora. No creo, por ejemplo, que la nueva de Top Gun llegue a igualar a su predecesora, que es un film redondo en muchos aspectos.



A poner en la lista junto a Terminator, Mad Max, Predator o Cazafantasmas..... están obsesionados por cargarse el legado del cine de los 80, por "heteropatriarcal", pero a la vez los necesitan para llamar la atención, porque sino todo el mundo pasa de ellos como de la mierda.

Esta del Epibodria 9 está siendo un fracaso de taquilla, y la poca taquilla que hace, es porque lleva el nombre de Star Wars, que si no tuviera eso, no la va a ver ni el Tato.

Por mi parte lo tengo claro, me quedo con el magnífico recuerdo de "La Guerra de las Galaxias" en el cine de barrio y el videoclub, y con las pelis gravadas de la tele con el VHS que acabé rayando de tanto visionado..... a Disney y su Star Wars que les den por el culo, ni un euro de mi bolsillo!!


----------



## arriondas (26 Dic 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> A poner en la lista junto a Terminator, Mad Max, Predator o Cazafantasmas..... están obsesionados por cargarse el legado del cine de los 80, por "heteropatriarcal", pero a la vez los necesitan para llamar la atención, porque sino todo el mundo pasa de ellos como de la mierda.
> 
> Esta del Epibodria 9 está siendo un fracaso de taquilla, y la poca taquilla que hace, es porque lleva el nombre de Star Wars, que si no tuviera eso, no la va a ver ni el Tato.
> 
> Por mi parte lo tengo claro, me quedo con el magnífico recuerdo de "La Guerra de las Galaxias" en el cine de barrio y el videoclub, y con las pelis gravadas de la tele con el VHS que acabé rayando de tanto visionado..... a Disney y su Star Wars que les den por el culo, ni un euro de mi bolsillo!!



Así es. Star Wars vive de su nombre, de la marca, es un producto de esa marca; si fuesen producciones no ligadas a la saga, a su lado Waterworld sería un taquillazo. No interesarían a nadie. Lo mismo que las Charobusters, que se aprovechan de las películas de los 80 para intentar vender su mierda; sin éxito, lo cual estaba cantado. A nadie le gusta que le estafen.

Si lo que intentan de rebote es que el público femenino vaya a ver esas películas porque en ellas salen empoderadas se equivocan por completo, porque las tías son más de melodramas al estilo de Titanic. Está en su naturaleza; por poner un ejemplo, a mi mujer no le van las pelis de acción y de aventuras tipo Indiana Jones, Alien, Predator, La Jungla de Cristal, las de James Bond, y demás títulos. Le gustan más las comedias, los melodramas, los filmes con historias de amor... Cada producción tiene su público; por eso lo comparo con la Coke, es una maniobra igual de nefasta (cargarte algo que ya tenía éxito). Al fin y al cabo, no deja de ser un negocio, y si te empeñas en meter a machamartillo conceptos ajenos a esa clase de películas y a sus seguidores vas a fracasar estrepitosamente, no vas a vender nada.


----------



## Joaquim (26 Dic 2019)

arriondas dijo:


> Así es. Star Wars vive de su nombre, de la marca, es un producto de esa marca; si fuesen producciones no ligadas a la saga, a su lado Waterworld sería un taquillazo. No interesarían a nadie. Lo mismo que las Charobusters, que *se aprovechan de las películas de los 80 para intentar vender su mierda; sin éxito, lo cual estaba cantado. A nadie le gusta que le estafen.*
> 
> Si lo que intentan de rebote es que el público femenino vaya a ver esas películas porque en ellas salen empoderadas se equivocan por completo, porque las tías son más de melodramas al estilo de Titanic. Está en su naturaleza; por poner un ejemplo, a mi mujer no le van las pelis de acción y de aventuras tipo Indiana Jones, Alien, Predator, La Jungla de Cristal, las de James Bond, y demás títulos. Le gustan más las comedias, los melodramas, los filmes con historias de amor... Cada producción tiene su público; por eso lo comparo con la Coke, es una maniobra igual de nefasta (cargarte algo que ya tenía éxito). Al fin y al cabo, no deja de ser un negocio, y si te empeñas en meter a machamartillo conceptos ajenos a esa clase de películas y a sus seguidores vas a fracasar estrepitosamente, no vas a vender nada.



Usan películas que ya son clásicos, que tienen una clara vinculación emocional con el espectador, para usarlos como Caballo de Troya, y colar sus mierdas a machamartillo; son un Fraude.

Charlize Theron ya hizo de Feminazi Empoderada en un bodrio llamado Aeon Flux, que no fue a ver ni el Tato.... pero 10 años después, se pone a parasitar una saga clásica de acción y ciéncia-ficción de los 80 como Mad Max, y engañando al público, se mete por medio de Feminazi Empoderada, dejando al supuesto Mad Max como mero comparsa.... y así con todo, Parasitar y Subvertir, es lo único que saben hacer al carecer de Imaginación, Creatividad, Talento y Conexión con el Público.

Y no, no es nada ni de machismo, ni de discriminación de la mujer, ni tonterías progres varias.... todo el mundo adora a la Teniente Ripley de Alien y Alens, a la Sarah Connor de Terminator y Terminator 2, a la Princesa Leia de "La Guerra de las Galaxias" y a la Beatrixx Kiddo de Kill Bill, entre otras.... o sea, que a contar milongas, lloriquear y hacerse el ofendidito a otra parte.


----------



## Joaquim (26 Dic 2019)

Jo, jo, jo, y esto decían que fomentaba la "Igualdad de Género"


----------



## Insurrecto7245 (26 Dic 2019)

arriondas dijo:


> Es que esa es mucho más riquina, más dulce, y a los tíos eso nos encanta.
> 
> Otro vídeo, o de como se han pasado por el forro todo el universo Star Wars, invalidando todo lo anterior, cargándose toda la saga:



A mi Rey me parece muy hermosa tanto Daisy Ridley como la de Disneyland me gustan mucho.
Las morenas atractivas son mi debilidad.


----------



## Joaquim (26 Dic 2019)

Insurrecto7245 dijo:


> A mi Rey me parece muy hermosa tanto Daisy Ridley como la de Disneyland me gustan mucho.
> Las morenas atractivas son mi debilidad.




La actriz que hace de Rey, dijo antes del estreno de la película, que los votantes de Trump y Boris Johnson tienen problemas mentales.... vamos, una progre idiota, que ha alejado a mas gente de las salas, que el tweet de Star Wars España sobre la Igualdad de Género!!    

Por cierto, vive en Londres y Deses la conoce; por si a alguien le interesa. 

Animo @Desesperanzado , si pierdes la virginidad con Rey serás el puto amo Nen!!


----------



## Waterman (26 Dic 2019)

A mi con esto me perdieron como cliente definitivamente, que vayan a comer la cabeza a otro sitio. Y no hace falta ser de Vox para mosquearse con estas cosas, hay mucha gente de centro que no quiere ser adoctrinada tan descaradamente


----------



## Joaquim (26 Dic 2019)

Waterman dijo:


> A mi con esto me perdieron como cliente definitivamente, que vayan a comer la cabeza a otro sitio. Y no hace falta ser de Vox para mosquearse con estas cosas, hay mucha gente de centro que no quiere ser adoctrinada tan descaradamente



Ahora me acabo de entrar, gracias a Joan Planas, que este tweet lo borraron.... o sea, que implícitamente reconocieron que la cagaron, los resultados a la vista están, fracaso de taquilla.


----------



## Insurrecto7245 (26 Dic 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> La actriz que hace de Rey, dijo antes del estreno de la película, que los votantes de Trump y Boris Johnson tienen problemas mentales.... vamos, una progre idiota, que ha alejado a mas gente de las salas, que el tweet de Star Wars España sobre la Igualdad de Género!!
> 
> Por cierto, vive en Londres y Deses la conoce; por si a alguien le interesa.
> 
> Animo @Desesperanzado , si pierdes la virginidad con Rey serás el puto amo Nen!!



Su opinion politica no le importa, en serio @Desesperanzado la conoce?


----------



## Joaquim (26 Dic 2019)

Insurrecto7245 dijo:


> Su opinion politica no le importa, en serio @Desesperanzado la conoce?



Almenos eso dice, aunque siendo los dos Londinenses, tampoco lo descataría, y mas sabiendo que el tipo, según nos cuenta, trabaja en pubs, discotecas y demás.


----------



## Insurrecto7245 (26 Dic 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> Almenos eso dice, aunque siendo los dos Londinenses, tampoco lo descataría, y mas sabiendo que el tipo, según nos cuenta, trabaja en pubs, discotecas y demás.



Pero a posteado pruebas?


----------



## God Hand (26 Dic 2019)

Tienen que centrarse en lo que hizo grande a la trilogía original: marionetas/maquetas/maquillaje en lugar de CGI, aventuras en planetas exóticos en lugar de reciclar planetas/entornos vistos mil veces, héroes creíbles en lugar de la megapoderosa Rey y villanos a la altura en lugar del sosainas de la nueva trilogía.

Ah, y no tener que por cojones enlazar todas las películas entre si mediante relaciones familiares o el pegote de los androides y Anakin, que tiene huevos.


----------



## Joaquim (26 Dic 2019)

Insurrecto7245 dijo:


> Pero a posteado pruebas?



Todavía no, oye @Desesperanzado , para cuando las foticos??


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Dic 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


>



xDDDD


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (26 Dic 2019)

os recuerdo que el target de disney son los niños, no las charo premenopáusicas empowereadas


----------



## Joaquim (26 Dic 2019)

Si quieren hacer muñecas de Rey que se vendan, ya saben que tiene que hacer.


----------



## Joaquim (26 Dic 2019)

Thomas Robert Malthus dijo:


> os recuerdo que el target de disney son los niños, no las charo premenopáusicas empowereadas



Si el target de Disney fueran los niños, no fomentarían el aborto.

Netflix y Disney dejarán de grabar en Georgia si se aplica la ley contra el aborto


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Dic 2019)

Disney se gasto 4 billones .ha recuperado algo?..
El dinero es lo primero en Hollywood


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Dic 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> Si el target de Disney fueran los niños, no fomentarían el aborto.
> 
> Netflix y Disney dejarán de grabar en Georgia si se aplica la ley contra el aborto



Es que esa ley de los paletos follahermanas es ridicula y va contra el tribunal supremo


----------



## Joaquim (26 Dic 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Es que esa ley de los paletos follahermanas es ridicula y va contra el tribunal supremo



Y por eso han de chantajear dos productoras a un gobierno elegido democráticamente??


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (26 Dic 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> Si el target de Disney fueran los niños, no fomentarían el aborto.
> 
> Netflix y Disney dejarán de grabar en Georgia si se aplica la ley contra el aborto



cuando disney termine de lavarles el cerebro no sabrán ni como se tienen los hijos


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (26 Dic 2019)

He visto la película, sin aportar un euro a Disney.
Es peor que la de Rian Johnson. Un video clip de reguetón, tiene un guion mas serio.
Pura basura de mercadotecnia que usa la nostalgia como un insulso y apestoso cebo,para tratar de colarnos las misma mierda que en "El último Jedi".


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Dic 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> Y por eso han de chantajear dos productoras a un gobierno elegido democráticamente??



Es una productora privada puede hacer lo que le salga del orto...
Eso si la ley ha sido bloqueada por los jueces federales..asi que es una perdida de tiempo discutirla


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Dic 2019)

Como pudofollar palpatine para tener hijos?..con lo que le costo a anakkin ligarse a la chortina amidala


----------



## Joaquim (26 Dic 2019)

.


FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> *Es una productora privada puede hacer lo que le salga del orto...*
> Eso si la ley ha sido bloqueada por los jueces federales..asi que es una perdida de tiempo discutirla



Y la gente también esta haciendo lo que le sale del orto, no ir a ver esta película de mierda.

Una empresa privada, se debería guiar por criterios empresariales, y no políticos, a la hora de gestionar su empresa.... pero Disney no es así, prefiere hacer películas para Charos Premenopáusicas que para Niños, y todo para tener contenta a Hillary Clinton.


----------



## arriondas (26 Dic 2019)

Si tenemos en cuenta que Star Wars revolucionó el cine en lo que a merchandising se refiere... (uno de los puntos fuertes era que una buena parte de los beneficios -para ser sinceros, más que la recaudación en taquilla- venía a través de la venta de juguetes, videojuegos y demás memorabilia) Es un claro síntoma de la decandencia de la franquicia. Hay montones de vídeos en Youtube hablando sobre cómo los juguetes de Star Wars están cogiendo polvo en las estanterías de jugueterías y de grandes superficies.


----------



## Joaquim (26 Dic 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Como pudofollar palpatine para tener hijos?..con lo que le costo a anakkin ligarse a la chortina amidala



No siendo un mariquita como los Jedis.


----------



## Joaquim (26 Dic 2019)

arriondas dijo:


> Si tenemos en cuenta que Star Wars revolucionó el cine en lo que a merchandising se refiere... (uno de los puntos fuertes era que una buena parte de los beneficios -para ser sinceros, más que la recaudación en taquilla- venía a través de la venta de juguetes, videojuegos y demás memorabilia) Es un claro síntoma de la decandencia de la franquicia. Hay montones de vídeos en Youtube hablando sobre cómo los juguetes de Star Wars están cogiendo polvo en las estanterías de jugueterías y de grandes superficies.



Pasate por un Sprinter, y mira los chandals y camisetas de Star Wars, todos, absolutamente todos, hacen referencia a la Trilogía Original, las Precuelas y las de Disney ni están ni se las espera.


----------



## arriondas (26 Dic 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> .
> 
> Y la gente también esta haciendo lo que le sale del orto, no ir a ver esta película de mierda.
> 
> Una empresa privada, se debería guiar por criterios empresariales, y no políticos, a la hora de gestionar su empresa.... pero Disney no es así, prefiere hacer películas para Charos Premenopáusicas que para Niños, y todo para tener contenta a Hillary Clinton.



¿Qué busca cualquier empresa privada? Pues beneficios; ganar pasta, así de sencillo. Es muy libre de cambiar su línea de productos, ofreciendo algo distinto a lo que demandan sus clientes habituales. Eso sí, que luego no vengan llorando si esos clientes les dan la patada en el culo mientras se pasan a la competencia. Con Star Wars, Disney se ha pegado un tiro en cada pie, ha hundido la franquicia. No están guiándose por criterios empresariales (si algo funciona y se vende bien, para qué tocarlo); al seguir criterios políticos, arruinan su producto.


----------



## t_chip (26 Dic 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Es que esa ley de los paletos follahermanas es ridicula y va contra el tribunal supremo



Pues a ver si todo antiabortista se borra de Netflix y prescinde de Disney.

Es muy fácil, además, explicar a los niños por qué no se debe ir a ver las películas ni consumir en los parques de una compañía que promueve el asesinato de niños nonatos como si fuesen camadas de gatos.

Para algo bueno ha servido esa ley, aunque la hay anulado el supremo.....!para desenmascarar a los monstruos!

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Abner (26 Dic 2019)

La VII tenía el gran pecado de la Mary Sue, y de que la historia era una puta copia de la IV aparte de que no tenía demasiado sentido eso de la primera orden oculta. Llegó el motosierrable de Rían Johnson, y no sólo el guión era una mierda inconsistente sino que además se cagaba en todos los personajes que toda una generación adoraba (yoda riéndose como una loca histriónica y creando rayos destructores de libros wtf, Luke como un hijo de puta bebiendo leche de vacas alien, en fin)
Se cargaba también las leyes lógicas del universo starwars (para que sirve morir?, Y por qué no se eliminaron todas las estrellas de la muerte a base de estrellar naves a velocidad de la luz como hizo la feminazi pelofucsia?). La pelofucsia que enseña la moral de que siempre hay que hacer caso a la autoridad haga lo que haga, aunque no tenga puto sentido, para no fomentar la creatividad de los subordinados que nunca han de cuestionar nada (porque eso siempre ha salido bien en el pasado verdad Palpatine, Adolf y Pol Pot?).

La tercera tiene el problema de querer arreglar todo ese desastre, pero es que es imposible. Es imposible hacer que ahora Rey le pregunte a alguien después de haberse follado 2 veces en lucha al Kylo Ren y ser mejor que Luke que cómo se hace algo. Es imposible arreglar el desastre argumental y emocional de Rían Johnson. Intenta hacerlo a base de saturar al espectador a mucho ritmo haciendo muchas misiones encadenadas sin mucho sentido para que no se plantee las cosas y las deficiencias del guión. 

Espero, Disney, que os haya merecido la pena cargaros la infancia de toda una generación por unos cochinos más de miles de millones en vuestras cuentas empujando al mismo tiempo por nuestra garganta vuestra puta agenda política.
Que os puto aproveche.

Fuck off




Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## basura_inmunda (26 Dic 2019)

Con Rogue One demostraron que saben hacer buenas películas para público adulto. Simplemente Star Wars, la saga oficial, se convirtió en un producto para niños porque da más dinero. No le deis más vueltas. Yo la tercera, sencillamente no lo voy a ver, ni el cine ni el torrent, con el bochonarzo de la segunda ya tuve bastante.


----------



## Volkova (26 Dic 2019)

Me acabo de ver las seis primeras después de muchos años y los pelos de punta... Es que me gustan todas, y las pre cuelas incluso mas. Ahora tengo un sentimiento raro al saber que algo tan chulo y que me ha metido tanto en el mundo que muestran, está destruido por el feminazismo sin ninguna opción de ser reparado.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (26 Dic 2019)

basura_inmunda dijo:


> Con Rogue One demostraron que saben hacer buenas películas para público adulto. Simplemente Star Wars, la saga oficial, se convirtió en un producto para niños porque da más dinero. No le deis más vueltas. Yo la tercera, sencillamente no lo voy a ver, ni el cine ni el torrent, con el bochonarzo de la segunda ya tuve bastante.



El principio de Rogue One es tambien una basura.
Salva la segunda mitad, sobretodo para los "oldies" como yo, porque nos recordó a todas esas misiones que hicimos en los videojuegos de la saga.
En el "TIE Fighter CD Collection" hay misiones que vuelas junto a Darth Vader.Cuando oyes su voz por primera vez,dándote ordenes, te se ponian los cojones por corbata. Y era un puto videojuego de mitad de los 90.


----------



## Joaquim (26 Dic 2019)

basura_inmunda dijo:


> Con Rogue One demostraron que saben hacer buenas películas para público adulto. Simplemente Star Wars, la saga oficial, se convirtió en un producto para niños porque da más dinero. No le deis más vueltas. Yo la tercera, sencillamente no lo voy a ver, ni el cine ni el torrent, con el bochonarzo de la segunda ya tuve bastante.



Rogue One debe gran parte de su éxito, al igual que las Precuelas, de su Nostalgia con la Trilogía Original y de su Vinculación Narrativa con esta.


----------



## trancos123 (26 Dic 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> El callejón Disney sin salida de Star Wars Rise of Skywalker y otros callejones sin salida
> 
> No tiene desperdicio, los progres están arruinando Hollywood, y los Chinos están tomando el poder y dando latigazos para que curren los* baizuo *de Disney, que es el nombre despectivo que usan los chinos para referirse a los progres holagazanes occidentales.



Un post buenísimo, otra vez se confirma que para estar informado no puedes leer la prensa generalista.


----------



## FilósofoenMatrix (26 Dic 2019)

TedKord dijo:


> Sigue siendo un imperio multimillonario que cada vez acapara más y más poder cultural. Se pueden permitir el lujo de fracasar con Star Wars, totalel mensaje progre les va de fábula en Pixar y Marvel que lo siguen petando.



Típico mensaje de quien cree que un imperio multimillonario se derrumba en dos semanitas y no sabe observar síntomas a medio y largo plazo


----------



## Joaquim (26 Dic 2019)

trancos123 dijo:


> Un post buenísimo, otra vez se confirma que para estar informado no puedes leer la prensa generalista.



Leer la prensa generalista es como leer el Pravda en la URSS.


----------



## Espartano27 (26 Dic 2019)

Quitando las 3 primeras, Rogue one, Han Solo y Mandalorian, el resto es puta mierda. Deberian sacar una peli del mandaloriano gastandose pasta en efectos especiales.


----------



## cthulhu (26 Dic 2019)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Quitando las 3 primeras, Rogue one, Han Solo y Mandalorian, el resto es puta mierda. Deberian sacar una peli del mandaloriano gastandose pasta en efectos especiales.



A Rogue One le quitas los últimos minutos en los que sale Vader, Tarkin y Leia y hubiera sido una basura de charos empoderadas y perroflautas multiculturales súper listas y superchachis como las demás de Disney. 
El 90% de la película es mierda.

La peli de Han Solo es otra basura aún peor, coño, que Han, en vez de un alfa, es un puto pringao huelebragas de principio a fin.


----------



## Joaquim (26 Dic 2019)

cthulhu dijo:


> *A Rogue One le quitas los últimos minutos en los que sale Vader, Tarkin y Leia y hubiera sido una basura de charos empoderadas y perroflautas multiculturales súper listas y superchachis como las demás de Disney.*
> El 90% de la película es mierda.
> 
> La peli de Han Solo es otra basura aún peor, coño, que Han, en vez de un alfa, es un puto pringao huelebragas de principio a fin.



A eso es a lo que me refería, cuando decía que la película vive principalmente de la nostalgia de la trilogía original, y de su vinculación a esta.

Como he dicho antes, haces la misma película, pero sin ponerle Star Wars, ni Vader, ni Tarkin ni Leia, y no la va a ver ni el Tato.

Y ojo, con esto no estoy diciendo que no se puedan hacer exitosas películas de ciéncia-ficción y fantasía al margen de Star Wars, pues películas como Stargate, Demolition Man, el 5º elemento, Gattaca, Starship Troopers, Hombres de Negro o Independence Day fueron éxitos de taquilla en los 90 sin llevar la marca Star Wars; otras se quedaron en tierra de nadie, como el "Juez Dredd" de Stallone, y también hubo otras que pincharon en los 90, como "Spawn" o "Perdidos en el Espacio", pero por la misma razón que esta pinchando el Star Wars de Disney, porque eran una puta mierda.


----------



## Albion (26 Dic 2019)

A las pruebas me remito...

Star Wars Hasbro The Black Series - Lando Calrissian - Figura articulada 9,5 cm: Amazon.es: Juguetes y juegos

Star Wars - Figura 15cm de Lando Calrissian (E1206EL2): Amazon.es: Juguetes y juegos


----------



## NoMasRojos2019 (26 Dic 2019)

Ahora vamos a celebrar que los chinos se apoderen de Occidente...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Dic 2019)

Para que comprar juguetes si son las mismas naves.los mismos cazas.los mismos stormtruppers..
Si en la ultima sacan los mismos putos destructores imperiales de los 70...
Es como si 30 años despues de la segunda guerra mundial siguieramos usando los bf109 y p51 mustang..pero con diferente color


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (26 Dic 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Para que comprar juguetes si son las mismas naves.los mismos cazas.los mismos stormtruppers..
> Si en la ultima sacan los mismos putos destructores imperiales de los 70...
> Es como si 30 años despues de la segunda guerra mundial siguieramos usando los bf109 y p51 mustang..pero con diferente color



Los han vuelto a usar en esta peli, la risión de escaigualquer. Los mismos Y-Wing, de las Guerra Clon, los mismo B-Wing, los mismos A-Wing.


----------



## Joaquim (26 Dic 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Para que comprar juguetes si son las mismas naves.los mismos cazas.los mismos stormtruppers..
> Si en la ultima sacan los mismos putos destructores imperiales de los 70...
> Es como si 30 años despues de la segunda guerra mundial siguieramos usando los bf109 y p51 mustang..pero con diferente color



Paradojicamente, los únicos que han hecho avanzar la tecnología en esos ultimos 30 años de Nueva República, han sido los de la Nueva Orden (Base Starkiller con la nueva tecnología de drenaje estelar, Destructuores Estelares y Tie Fighters con hiperespacio, Estrellas de la Muerte minis y portatiles, etc.)

Vamos, los de la Nueva Republica están 30 años discutiendo entre ellos por gilipolleces y no haciendo nada productivo, y la Primera Orden en pocos años rearma un ejercito de las Cenizas del Imperio, genera Novedades Tecnológicas e Tutiplén y ponen en Jaque a la Nueva República.... por mi parte tengo claro a quien votaría en caso de elecciones.

Por no entrar de que la Nueva República es una muestra clara de como funciona el Matriarcado, y la Primera Orden de como funicona el Patriaracado.



Cosa que también podemos ver en "Mad Max: Fury Road", que junto a este Star Wars de Disney, me da la impresion que son Feministas de Dicho, pero Patriarcales de Hecho.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Dic 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> Paradojicamente, los únicos que han hecho avanzar la tecnología en esos ultimos 30 años de Nueva República, han sido los de la Nueva Orden (Base Starkiller con la nueva tecnología de drenaje estelar, Destructuores Estelares y Tie Fighters con hiperespacio, Estrellas de la Muerte minis y portatiles, etc.)
> 
> Vamos, los de la Nueva Republica están 30 años discutiendo entre ellos por gilipolleces y no haciendo nada productivo, y la Primera Orden en pocos años rearma un ejercito de las Cenizas del Imperio, genera Novedades Tecnológicas e Tutiplén y ponen en Jaque a la Nueva República.... por mi parte tengo claro a quien votaría en caso de elecciones.
> 
> ...



si pero ese rearme no tiene un PUTO SENTIDO....Es como si unos nazis se van a la antartida y consiguen fabricar 5 bombas de hidrogeno y luego toman USA en menos de 2 dias,,,mientras lo unico que sabemos es que las vegas sigue en funcionamiento...


----------



## stiff upper lip (26 Dic 2019)

Con sumo gusto.

La abstención es el enemigo de la clase política.


----------



## Hermericus (27 Dic 2019)

error


----------



## Joaquim (27 Dic 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> si pero ese rearme no tiene un PUTO SENTIDO....Es como si unos nazis se van a la antartida y consiguen fabricar 5 bombas de hidrogeno y luego toman USA en menos de 2 dias,,,mientras lo unico que sabemos es que las vegas sigue en funcionamiento...



Si que tendría sentido de un modo, y es que el Imperio antes, y la Nueva Orden después, en realidad tuvieran un amplio apoyo `popular que nos es ocultado deliberadamente en las peliculas.


----------



## Joaquim (27 Dic 2019)

JimJones dijo:


> Antes habia creadores, ingenio y ganas de hacer cosas nuevas.
> 
> Ahora hay equipos creativos, coaching, pizarras con post it, powerpoinistas y asignaciones de millones a chorro.



Personalmente, eso me gusta mucho, tengo los Cofee Table Books de pelis clásicas de los 80 como "Regreso al Futuro", "Cazafantasmas" o "Jungla de Cristal" entre otros, al igual que los de juguetes como "Masters del Universo" o "Las Tortugas Ninja", y es una gozada, porque ves los bocetos, los memorandums, fotos del rodaje, y te van contando todo el proceso creativo desde el principio, y disfrutas un montón con ello..... ahí ves que había creatividad, ingenio y ganas de trabajar y hacer cosas nuevas.

Ahora mismo también se puede disfrutar de ese proceso creativo con las series "The Toy that made us" y "The Movie that made Us" en Netflix; joder, es que disfrutas un montón viendo como gente desarrollo su proyecto, su sueño, que nos terminó haciendo soñar a nosotros.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Dic 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> Si que tendría sentido de un modo, y es que el Imperio antes, y la Nueva Orden después, en realidad tuvieran un amplio apoyo `popular que nos es ocultado deliberadamente en las peliculas.



En las precuelas se ve como los rebeldes lazis tienen fabricas de robots..
Aqui ni eso .no hay diseños nuevos.ni esos tanques con ruedas lanzamisiles..vamos nada comparado con el ataque de los clones...
Es que no hay nada nuevo.
Ah si un ala delta y unos bombadeos hechos de hojalata..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Dic 2019)

Disney invirtio 4000 millones en star wars..
Recupero la inversion?..
1.peli costos como 300 millones y recaudo 2000 millones..
2.rogue one costo 200 por que la hiciero. 2 veces para recaudar 1000.
3.Han solo les ha hecho perder 100millones por ser un flop..
4.los ultimos jedi esa bazofia costo 400 millones para recaudar 1100

Pues eso me falta ver la rentabilidad de la operacion


----------



## Joaquim (27 Dic 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> En las precuelas se ve como los rebeldes lazis tienen fabricas de robots..
> Aqui ni eso .no hay diseños nuevos.ni esos tanques con ruedas lanzamisiles..vamos nada comparado con el ataque de los clones...
> Es que no hay nada nuevo.
> Ah si un ala delta y unos bombadeos hechos de hojalata..



Como he dicho antes, los único que aportan innovaciones tecnológicas, son los de la Nueva Orden.


----------



## Joaquim (27 Dic 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Disney invirtio 4000 millones en star wars..
> Recupero la inversion?..
> 1.peli costos como 300 millones y recaudo 2000 millones..
> 2.rogue one costo 200 por que la hiciero. 2 veces para recaudar 1000.
> ...



Pero ten también en cuenta, que se han gastado un pastón en el parque Galaxy Edge, al que no va ni el Tato, i han tenido otros fracasos, como la serie de anime Rebels entre otros proyectos fallidos.

Pero nada, nada, oye, que nadie le tosa a Kathleen Kennedy, la chacha de Lucas venida a mas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Dic 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> Como he dicho antes, los único que aportan innovaciones tecnológicas, son los de la Nueva Orden.



Ni siquiera eso.son los mismos destructores y tie figthers..hasta los mismos putos uniformes porque debieron asaltar un ropero...
El setting de la nueva trilogia no tiene un puto sentido


----------



## la_trotona (27 Dic 2019)

das kind dijo:


> Yo le doy la vuelta al argumento: ahora mismo, ¿es posible hacer películas "no inclusivas/empoderantes"?
> 
> A lo que voy es a que hay tanto miedo a que se tache de "machista" o "racista" a cualquier cosa que se haga o diga, que los creativos (imagino que presionados por los productores) se ven en la obligación de transformar las películas en algo políticamente correcto como premisa inicial y obligatoria, supeditando la calidad/veracidad de la misma a no sufrir la crítica progre, aunque el engendro que salga sea una mierda.
> 
> ...



Depende, cuando una película calificada de machista la gente vea a verla en tromba porque tiene una mínima posibilidad de ser algo medio tragable, entonces se van a pasar lo políticamente correcto por donde te diga.


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (27 Dic 2019)

el video que hay en el articulo es de vergüenza ajena, fijaos qué fauna se congrega en esas atracciones infantiles



mayoria babuinos negroides liandola contra sus propias hembras. todo ello delante de las larvas que por imitacion aprenderan los exquisitos modales de sus progenitores

me ha sorprendido tambien la cantidad de individuos con sobrepeso, literamente montañas de sebo con patas por doquier. USA se ha convertido en un inmenso corral de paquidermos diabeticos insulinodependientes, sobrealimentados, adictos crónicos al azúcar y a los esteroides creando individuos grotescos, en tamaño y proporciones.


----------



## Gothaus (27 Dic 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> Pero ten también en cuenta, que se han gastado un pastón en el parque Galaxy Edge, al que no va ni el Tato, i han tenido otros fracasos, como la serie de anime Rebels entre otros proyectos fallidos.
> 
> Pero nada, nada, oye, que nadie le tosa a Kathleen Kennedy, la chacha de Lucas venida a mas.



Y que el 50%-60% de la recaudación va para las salas. Y que te gastas una pasta en publicidad y promoción.

Star Wars: Episode IX - The Rise of Skywalker

Yo pensaba que haría mil millones, pero empiezo a pensar que no va a pasar de los 800. No está muy claro que el ratón vaya a rentabilizar del todo la inversión. Que las acciones de la rata hayan bajado también es una mala señal:

https://www.investors.com/news/disney-stock-star-wars-rise-of-skywalker-2019-box-office-record/


----------



## Políticamente correcto (27 Dic 2019)

La verdad es que es todo muy lamentable. De la era Disney solo he visto el Episodio VI y no llegué a terminar la peli de la vergüenza ajena que daba, cualquier parecido con La guerra de las galaxias se debía simplemente a que era un refrito del Episodio III, pero era una carcasa vacía sin espíritu.

Por supuesto, ni he intentado ver el resto.

Disney conmigo ha perdido un fan (eso se la suda) pero sobre todo ha perdido un cliente (y parece que no soy el único).


----------



## arriondas (27 Dic 2019)

Bill Boss dijo:


> el video que hay en el articulo es de vergüenza ajena, fijaos qué fauna se congrega en esas atracciones infantiles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En los EEUU el típico español algo fondón parece una sílfide... Ya no es sobrepeso, sino estar gordo; pero gordo de verdad.



Gothaus dijo:


> Y que el 50%-60% de la recaudación va para las salas. Y que te gastas una pasta en publicidad y promoción.
> 
> Star Wars: Episode IX - The Rise of Skywalker
> 
> ...



Aparte de que van a vender pocos juguetes y demás productos de merchandising relacionados con el Episodio 9. Estaría bien saber el número de productos que salen a la venta (Hasbro, Lego, etc), lo que se habrán gastado.


----------



## Joaquim (27 Dic 2019)

Gothaus dijo:


> Y que el 50%-60% de la recaudación va para las salas. Y que te gastas una pasta en publicidad y promoción.
> 
> Star Wars: Episode IX - The Rise of Skywalker
> 
> ...



De hecho, el tipo de "La Gran Apuesta" se había puesto en cortos con Disney, preveyendo dicho fracaso.



Fijado por Trabajar Desde Casa
Trabajar Desde Casa
Hace 1 mes
Recuerda: Like y Comparte este vídeo con un amigo que quiera prosperar tanto como tú.

* Nota: Michael Burry está largo en todo menos en Disney.*


----------



## Gothaus (27 Dic 2019)

arriondas dijo:


> En los EEUU el típico español algo fondón parece una sílfide... Ya no es sobrepeso, sino estar gordo; pero gordo de verdad.
> 
> 
> 
> Aparte de que van a vender pocos juguetes y demás productos de merchandising relacionados con el Episodio 9. Estaría bien saber el número de productos que salen a la venta (Hasbro, Lego, etc), lo que se habrán gastado.



A Toys'R'Us la quebró la Disney. Ahí es nada. No se vendía ni un puto juguetito de la megainversión que hicieron y los tuvieron que poner todos a precio de puta poligonera con sida y, aún así, juguetes como los de Rose Tyco no se vendían ni regalados.


----------



## Joaquim (27 Dic 2019)

Gothaus dijo:


> A Toys'R'Us la quebró la Disney. Ahí es nada. No se vendía ni un puto juguetito de la megainversión que hicieron y los tuvieron que poner todos a precio de puta poligonera con sida y, aún así, juguetes como los de Rose Tyco no se vendían ni regalados.



Y mas que va a perder Disney, pues cuando tenga que renegociar licéncias con Lego, Mattel, franquícias de fast foods, videojuegos, ropa y demás, tendrá que hacerlo a la baja, muy a la baja, y eso va a significar muchos menos ingresos, tanto por volumen de ventas, como por porcentaje de comisión sobre dichas ventas.

Eso si, los que se han puesto en cortos contra Disney, como el de "La Gran Apuesta", se van a forrar de lo lindo.... disfruten lo Baizuizado, señores de Disney!! Y sobretodo, Accionistas de The Walt Disney Company.... ale, a seguir permitiendo que los Baizuos hagan propaganda política con vuestro dinero e insulten a vuestros clientes!!


----------



## uno_de_tantos (27 Dic 2019)

Bill Boss dijo:


> el video que hay en el articulo es de vergüenza ajena, fijaos qué fauna se congrega en esas atracciones infantiles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Lo mejor que he visto en peleas distópicas. Que descojono!!! Vaya manera de amagarse los dos tíos para terminar siempre pegando a las tías. El inicio del combate entre hombres con bofetón inesperado a la mujer ya presagiaba algo diferente, por cierto....las tías fieles a su papel.....encender por todos los medios los ánimos, desde el escupitajo inicial. Lo de la gorda que le empujan muy ligeramente y queda inconsciente con un empujón, también para mear y no echar gota. Y el final atizando a su propia pareja es la guinda del espectáculo.


----------



## Gothaus (27 Dic 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> Y mas que va a perder Disney, pues cuando tenga que renegociar licéncias con Lego, Mattel, franquícias de fast foods, videojuegos, ropa y demás, tendrá que hacerlo a la baja, muy a la baja, y eso va a significar muchos menos ingresos, tanto por volumen de ventas, como por porcentaje de comisión sobre dichas ventas.
> 
> Eso si, los que se han puesto en cortos contra Disney, como el de "La Gran Apuesta", se van a forrar de lo lindo.... disfruten lo Baizuizado, señores de Disney!! Y sobretodo, Accionistas de The Walt Disney Company.... ale, a seguir permitiendo que los Baizuos hagan propaganda política con vuestro dinero e insulten a vuestros clientes!!



Yo creo que les suda la polla perder dinero mientras puedan emitir su envenenado mensaje. Y que la gente es tan gilipollas que se ha ido de cabeza a ver "la última de Estar Guors, tíooooooo...". Igual pierden algo, no creo que mucho, lo más seguro es que sea lo comido por lo servido, pero no van a ganar ni de coña lo que esperaban ganar.


----------



## Don_Quijote (27 Dic 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Disney invirtio 4000 millones en star wars..
> Recupero la inversion?..
> 1.peli costos como 300 millones y recaudo 2000 millones..
> 2.rogue one costo 200 por que la hiciero. 2 veces para recaudar 1000.
> ...




1. Nadie pone en duda el éxito COMERCIAL de STAR WARS. Podrían grabar un trozo de mierda durante dos horas, ponerle el nombre SW y vender millones. Lo que se denuncia es el FRACASO ARTÍSTICO.

2. El éxito comercial de las nuevas películas no es por sus méritos, es un ÉXITO HEREDADO. Tienen éxito sólo porque las películas originales lo tuvieron y viven de esa renta.

3. Básicamente lo que han hecho es CAGARSE, artísticamente hablando, sobre una de las obras más bellas, influyentes y relevantes del siglo XX.



Telecinco tiene muchísima audiencia, pero no por ello ofrece mucha calidad.


----------



## Joaquim (27 Dic 2019)

Gothaus dijo:


> Yo creo que les suda la polla perder dinero mientras puedan emitir su envenenado mensaje. Y que la gente es tan gilipollas que se ha ido de cabeza a ver "la última de Estar Guors, tíooooooo...". Igual pierden algo, no creo que mucho, lo más seguro es que sea lo comido por lo servido, pero no van a ganar ni de coña lo que esperaban ganar.



En 1985 Disney estuvo al borde de la quiebra, porque ya no tenían demanda, sus productos ya no interesaban, y Coca-Cola en los 80 también estuvo jodida por la Coke.... los errores empresariales se pagan caros; que sigan con sus mierdas progres, que sigan.


----------



## luismarple (27 Dic 2019)

Plasmatrón-7 dijo:


> 1. Nadie pone en duda el éxito COMERCIAL de STAR WARS. Podrían grabar un trozo de mierda durante dos horas, ponerle el nombre SW y vender millones. Lo que se denuncia es el FRACASO ARTÍSTICO.
> 
> 2. El éxito comercial de las nuevas películas no es por sus méritos, es un ÉXITO HEREDADO. Tienen éxito sólo porque las películas originales lo tuvieron y viven de esa renta.
> 
> ...



El éxito comercial también está en duda.

Star wars vive de los fans que se engancharon al rollo en los 80. En China no venden ni una escoba porque el que llega de nuevas todo esto le parece un despropósito total, y los que vimos la primera saga en el cine ya tenemos una edad y cada vez nos da más por culo todo este rollo.

No están ganando la pasta que se suponía que iban a hacer. La tercera película es muy posible que acabe dando pérdidas, con la consiguiente pérdida de beneficios en merchandising, que es lo que de verdad hace a la saga interesante para Disney.

Si la destrozas artísticamente, terminarás por matarla comercialmente, es solo cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## ELVR (27 Dic 2019)

Hablando de merchandising, me he acordado de Lost que lo petaba con sus camisetas de Dharma y demás parafernalia. Y ahora la gente no lo quiere ni regalado después del 'degenere' de las últimas temporadas y el ridículo final.

¿Cómo se llamaba el creador y productor de Lost? Ahora no caigo, J.J. algo...

Edito: igual meto la pata pero: ¿El merchandising de Lost también se lo coscó la Disney, no?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Dic 2019)

Y una pieza fundamental que falta...es la banda sonora..ni una sola nota recuerdo de esta nueva trilogia...era john williams quien componía no?


----------



## Gothaus (27 Dic 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> En 1985 Disney estuvo al borde de la quiebra, porque ya no tenían demanda, sus productos ya no interesaban, y Coca-Cola en los 80 también estuvo jodida por la Coke.... los errores empresariales se pagan caros; que sigan con sus mierdas progres, que sigan.



A la Disney la salvaron una serie de éxitos, empezando con La Sirenita y adquisiciones y adquisiciones de compañías como Pixar, con su Toy Story. Ahora han vuelto a secárseles las ideas y no hacen más que sacar copias de películas clásicas de Disney (que ya eran copias o reinterpretaciones) en acción real y a cagarla con franquicias como Star Wars. No creo que caigan, pero les deseo el más estrepitoso de los fracasos.


----------



## greg_house (27 Dic 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> Es lo que oído, que ha pagado justa (Solo: a Star Wars Story), aunque muy justita por lo que he oído, por pecadora (Epibodrio VIII: El Timo Jegay).
> 
> Para mi, solo se salva Rogue One; y principalmente por los 20 minutos finales que enlazan con el Episodio IV.



Yo las he visto todas, y lo mejor de Disney respecto a SW es "Rogue One". "Solo" no esta mal pero fue boicoteada. 

El episodio 9 muy floja, aunque le doy un aprobado (soy muy tolerante con las notas a las películas) muy justa, un guion muy flojo aunque entiendo que esta condicionado por el capitulo 8.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (27 Dic 2019)

A Disney le pasa como al dicho:
-Quien mucho abarca poco aprieta-.


----------



## Joaquim (27 Dic 2019)

Abort&cospelo dijo:


> A Disney le pasa como al dicho:
> -Quien mucho abarca poco aprieta-.



Recuerdo haber leído, a mediados de los 2000 aproximadamente, que Disney creía que había cumplido bastante el cupo de Princesas, y que ahora quería centrarse en atraer a otro mercado, el masculino, el de los niños, con productos que atrajeran a estos; cosa nada ajeno a la compañia, pues ya en la segunda mitad del Siglo XX había producido clásicos del cine de aventuras como "20.000 Leguas de viaje submarino" o "Tron" en los 80.

Y esa estrategia, lógica desde un punto de vista empresarial, empezó con la adquisición de Marvel Studios en 2009, haciendo lo que recomienda Warren Buffet cuando adquieres un buen negocio, "nunca le digas a un bateador con mayoría de aciertos como ha de batear la pelota", y les dejó completar la Fase 1, la mejor, tal y como la tenían planificado.

También en 2009 empezaron el canal de televisión Disney XD, el canal de Disney enfocado a los niños, al público masculino, que lo llenó de contenido de Marvel recien adquirido, junto a dibujos clásicos de Mickey, Donald, Goofy y compañia.

Entonces, con la intención de crear una franquícia, hacen esa maravilla llamada "Tron: Legacy" de 2010, la continuación del Tron de los 80, en 3D y con una BSO antológica de Daft Punk; película de buenos resultados artísticos, pero discretos resultados en taquilla; también crean un Spin-Off de serie para su canal Disney XD.

En 2012, buscan crear su propio Star Wars, adaptando las novelas clásicas de John Carter, novelas de ciéncia-ficción escritas por Edward Rice-Burroughs, el creador de Tarzán, que fueron reconocida inspiración para los creadores de Flash Gordon, y para George Lucas con su Star Wars.

Se gastaron una millonada en esa película, pero fue un fracaso de taquilla, dando al traste con todos los proyectos de franquícia vinculados a esta; la verdad es que es una muy buena película de ciéncia-ficción y aventuras, pero no la supieron vender.

Ese mismo año, por contra, se forraron con la primera película de "Los Vengadores", que culminaba la Fase 1 de Marvel Studios, y con todo el merchandising vinculado a dicha marca.

Y entonces, viendo que han fracasado con su intento de hacer una franquícia para niños con Tron y John Carter, y que han triunfado con la adquisición de Pixar primero, y Marvel después, se encuentran de golpe y porrazo que el mismísimo George Lucas les ofrece venderles, nada mas y nada menos, que Lucasfilms, o sea, venderles Star Wars; para que matarse a intentar un 3er intento, si nos venden la Joya de la Corona??

Obviamente, Disney, compró, con una reacción entusiasta de los fans; Lucas le dijo que dejaba a su secretaria, Kathleen Kennedy, al mando, porque era su persona de máxima confianza, y consiguieron el visto bueno de J. J. Abrahams, que había relanzado la franquícia de Star Trek, para crear una nueva Trilogía, los Episodios 7, 8 y 9, que completarian la saga..... que podía salir mal??

La verdad, es que desde el punto de vista de la lógica empresarial, Disney no hizo nada mal, mas bien al contrario, hizo lo correcto... pero ahí estaban los Baizuos y Kathleen Kennedy, para mandar a la mierda una Franquícia de las mas queridas y rentables, que llevaba ya casi 40 años en pie, con padres, hijos y abuelos seguidores de la saga, cuya afición se pasaba de padres a hijos, de generación a generación.... y si, señores, lo increíble ha pasado, los Progres y las Feministas se la han cargado.


----------



## Andr3ws (27 Dic 2019)

STAR WARS es y será exclusivamente las 3 primeras peliculas.

El resto es basura para estrujar a la gallina de oro, solo que la gallina ya esta seca porque lo que venden es simple y llanamente basura.

Las 6 últimas peliculas no son STAR WARS, digan lo que digan.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Dic 2019)

Andr3ws dijo:


> STAR WARS es y será exclusivamente las 3 primeras peliculas.
> 
> El resto es basura para estrujar a la gallina de oro, solo que la gallina ya esta seca porque lo que venden es simple y llanamente basura.
> 
> Las 6 últimas peliculas no son STAR WARS, digan lo que digan.



Las precuelas son obras maestras y lucas las pago de su bolsillo


----------



## Abort&cospelo (27 Dic 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> Recuerdo haber leído, a mediados de los 2000 aproximadamente, que Disney creía que había cumplido bastante el cupo de Princesas, y que ahora quería centrarse en atraer a otro mercado, el masculino, el de los niños, con productos que atrajeran a estos; cosa nada ajeno a la compañia, pues ya en la segunda mitad del Siglo XX había producido clásicos del cine de aventuras como "20.000 Leguas de viaje submarino" o "Tron" en los 80.
> 
> Y esa estrategia, lógica desde un punto de vista empresarial, empezó con la adquisición de Marvel Studios en 2009, haciendo lo que recomienda Warren Buffet cuando adquieres un buen negocio, "nunca le digas a un bateador con mayoría de aciertos como ha de batear la pelota", y les dejó completar la Fase 1, la mejor, tal y como la tenían planificado.
> 
> ...



No puedo estar mas de acuerdo. Lo unico. George Lucas no ofrecio a Disney LucasFilm sino que lo saco a la venta y de hecho estuvo a punto de comprarlo un grupo financiero chino pero que al final acabo en manos de la todopoderosa Disney. La Sra Kennedy que no es sino una enchufada de tomo y lomo ha desvirtuado lo que podria haber sido una excelente ultima trilogia. Las imposiciones de la presidenta de LucasFilms a JJ Abrahams fueron claras:
-Usar la nostalgia como reclamo.
-Incluir diversidad forzada en todos los films.

Star Wars se creo con unos rasgos definidos, con un tipo de personajes y un tipo de actitudes. Cuando coges algo que esta diseñado de antemano y lo adulteras no solo estas desvirtuando la obra original sino que estas insultando a todos aquellos que crecieron viendo o leyendo este tipo de cuentos porque la vision que genera difiere de lo que ellos conocieron. Lo mismo pasa con Watchmen o The Witcher, son obras que al llevarse a la television han perdido su esencia todo por seguir la agenda inclusiva, y al final ha conteguido haber defraudado a sus fans.

Mas alla de la diversidad forzada, en Hollywood no hay la capacidad de contar historias como habia antes. Por ejemplo puedes ver dos titulos no hollywoodienses como son El ultimo emperador de Bertolucci o Ciudad de Dios de Meirelles y empatizar perfectamente con los personajes y sus situaciones sin verte representado. En cambio hoy dia tienen que meter con calzador a un negro o a un achinado en cualquier trama incluyendo en relatos historicos y representar a las mujeres poco menos que superheroinas porque sino a los productores yankis les acusan de racistas o machistas. Y claro, toda esa mierda en un mundo globalizado se exporta al resto de humanos y por ende infecta todo aquello que toca.


----------



## craxo (27 Dic 2019)

Pues a mí está no me ha parecido mala del todo .
Pero se lo cargaron todo con la octava .
Los personajes masculinos menos idiotas .
La protagonista femenina un poco menos sabelotodo y con más dudas .
La china secundaria con pocas frases para cagarla .
Y un malo de verdad .
Miedo me da lo que pretendían hacer y al final no han hecho que los dos personajes masculinos fueran homosexuales y se listan entre ellos .
Y al final les han puesto dos medio novias que no están mal .
De las tres últimas la menos mala 

Enviado desde mi Aquaris X2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## clemenzzza (27 Dic 2019)




----------



## t_chip (27 Dic 2019)

craxo dijo:


> Pues a mí está no me ha parecido mala del todo .
> Pero se lo cargaron todo con la octava .
> Los personajes masculinos menos idiotas .
> La protagonista femenina un poco menos sabelotodo y con más dudas .
> ...



Disney está a dos franquicias y una refinanciación de deuda de sacar en un peli una felación real entre dos hombres.

Esperemos que quiebre antes.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Joaquim (27 Dic 2019)

Abort&cospelo dijo:


> No puedo estar mas de acuerdo. Lo unico. George Lucas no ofrecio a Disney LucasFilm sino que lo saco a la venta y de hecho estuvo a punto de comprarlo un grupo financiero chino pero que al final acabo en manos de la todopoderosa Disney. La Sra Kennedy que no es sino una enchufada de tomo y lomo ha desvirtuado lo que podria haber sido una excelente ultima trilogia. Las imposiciones de la presidenta de LucasFilms a JJ Abrahams fueron claras:
> -Usar la nostalgia como reclamo.
> -Incluir diversidad forzada en todos los films.
> 
> ...



Gerge Lucas, paradojicamente, fué a Disneyland el día de su inauguración, siendo niño, y cuenta que fué una de las experiencas mas fascinantes de su vida; siempre se ha considerado un gran fan de las películas clásicas de Disney, cosa que se puede ver muy claro en el documental, absolutamente recomendable, *"Una noche de película: George Lucas y el mundo del cine fantástico"*, documental que obviamente La KK (Kathleen Kennedy) el Rian Mierda Johnson i el Jar Jar Abrahams no han visto, pues allí George remarca que mucho mas importante que los efectos especiales, es contar una história que conecte con el espectador.

Terminado El Retorno del Jedi, los de Disney le ofrecieron a George Lucas dirigir su compañia, pues lo consideraron la persona mas adecuada, pero el no quería ese tipo de responsabilidades; entonces le pidieron que recomendara a alguien, y este recomendó a Michael Eisner, entonces jefe de operaciones de Paramount Pictures, dada la buena relación que tuvieron, dado que el fué el que apostó por un proyecto de Lucas por el que nadie creía, el hoy ya clásico "En busca del Arca Perdida".

Le hicieron caso a Lucas y los de Disney ficharon a Michael Eisner como CEO de la compañia, donde estuvo de 1984 a 2005, reflotando la compañía que estaba en una situación delicada, como he comentado antes, y llevandola a reverdecer laureles con clásicos animados como "La SIrenita", "Aladdin" o "El Rey Leon" y las producciones de Pixar.

Bajo la batuta de Eisner, como era de esperar, la relación de Disney con Lucas fué excelente, colaborando en las atracciones de Disneyland dedicadas a Indiana Jones y Star Wars, de las que Lucas estaba enormemente satisfecho de su resultado final.

Además, le constaba que Disney (estamos en 2012), pese a haber adquirido los estudios Marvel y Pixar, había respetado la libertad creativa de sus miembros, y no habían despedido a personal de la compañia.

Lucas pensó, estos de Disney podrán completar los 3 capitulos que faltan de mi história, pues ya no me veo con fuerzas para realizar el enorme esfuerzo que supone eso a mi edad, además, son expertos en merchandising y tienen parques temáticos en los que podrán crear atracciones basadas en mi compañia; además, Lucasfilms tendrá libertad creativa, no van a despedir a ninguno de mis empleados, por lo que me voy con la conciéncia tranquila, y lo dejo todo en manos de mi persona de máxima confianza, mi secretaria durante mas de 40 años, Kathleen Kennedy.... que podría salir mal??


















* 




*


----------



## Joaquim (27 Dic 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Las precuelas son obras maestras y lucas las pago de su bolsillo



Yo no las llamaría obras maestras, sino mas bien buenas películas que tienen momentazos.

Lucas también pagó "El Imperio Contraataca" y "El Retorno del Jedi" de su bolsillo; tenía una planificación financiera, según la cual los benefícios de una película financiaban la otra.

Lo hacía así, entre otras cosas, porque quería total libertad creativa a la hora de trabajar, y no quería recibir presiones de un productor, como cuando le pidieron que Chewakka llevara pantalones... por eso apenas cobró por Star Wars como director, a cambio de los derechos del Merchandising, viejo zorro, jeje!!

Era un espíritu libre que iba contra el sistema, el sindicato de directores le puso una multa por poner los títulos de crédito que le dió la puta gana, y no los que ellos mandaban, y la pagó gustosamente.

Ese espíritu libre, emprendedor, independiente, creativo e innovador de George Lucas, cuyo espíritu impregnaba la trilogía original, se ha perdido complentamente con esta trilogía de Disney, pues su espíritu es absolutamente el contrario a lo que Lucas hizo 40 años atrás.


----------



## Joaquim (27 Dic 2019)

Andr3ws dijo:


> STAR WARS es y será exclusivamente las 3 primeras peliculas.
> 
> El resto es basura para estrujar a la gallina de oro, solo que la gallina ya esta seca porque lo que venden es simple y llanamente basura.
> 
> Las 6 últimas peliculas no son STAR WARS, digan lo que digan.



Tu eres como muchos amigos mios, que me dicen que a ellos no les gusta Star Wars, que a ellos les gusta "La Guerra de las Galaxias".


----------



## clemenzzza (27 Dic 2019)

para mí star wars son las primeras, las posteriores de lucas son aceptables y las de disney se salva la primera por poco porque es casi un remake de las originales el resto basura, hablando con mi hermano y algún amigo muy entusiasta ( yo también lo era ) siempre me argumentaban que_ "es que hay que entender el universo star wars"_ ( sobre todo en referencia a las primera trilogía moderna de lucas ) _" si te lees tal libro y tal otro, todo cuadra " _pero la realidad es que en las originales no había que leer absolutamente nada para disfrutar de las pelis, otro argumento era _" es que no es lo mismo verla de crío que de pequeño" _pero tampoco estoy de acuerdo más o menos por aquella época se estrenó el señor de los anillos y disfruté un montón y las he revisionado varias veces y me siguen gustando es más al ser adulto creo que vas más dispuesto a revivir esos momentos que tuviste de niño pero claro si te dan esa soberana mierda al final hasta los más incondicionales se bajan del carro y encima más ahora metiendo mierda feminista y NWO.


----------



## Joaquim (31 Dic 2019)




----------



## Joaquim (31 Dic 2019)

Terminemos el año con una buena notícia.....


----------



## Sr.Mojón (1 Ene 2020)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> El principio de Rogue One es tambien una basura.
> Salva la segunda mitad, sobretodo para los "oldies" como yo, porque nos recordó a todas esas misiones que hicimos en los videojuegos de la saga.
> En el "TIE Fighter CD Collection" hay misiones que vuelas junto a Darth Vader.Cuando oyes su voz por primera vez,dándote ordenes, te se ponian los cojones por corbata. Y era un puto videojuego de mitad de los 90.



Joder qué recuerdos me han venido. Qué juegazo el Tie Fighter. Obedeciendo a Darth Vader y, mientras tanto, recibiendo órdenes secretas directamente del emperador. Los pelos como escarpias.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (1 Ene 2020)

Aquí ponéis al George Lucas poco menos de estadista íntegro, pero toda esta mierda progre en su universo empezó cuando renegó del verdadero espíritu de la saga y anuló buena parte del personaje mítico de Han Solo realizando declaraciones contra el "Han shot first" .

Ese vídeo del subnormal de Lucas declarando que Han "se defendió de Greedo" está ahí y el mangina de Lucas modificó la escena de la taberna en la versión del director para empezar a retorcer, desvirtuar y joder por completo el destino de toda la Galaxia.

De esos polvos, estos lodos. Si ni siquiera el propio creador es capaz de respetar el verdadero espíritu original de personajes clave de la trama, qué no harán el resto de manginas y travelos avariciosos que llegarán después...

El principal culpable de la destrucción de la franquicia es él. Si, desde el principio, se hubiese mantenido fiel al espíritu original y hubiese mantenido con firmeza que "aquí no se cambia ni una puta coma del guión original", nadie se habría empezado a mear en los principales protagonistas como hicieron con Han Solo en la versión del director, no se habría desvirtuado el espíritu y no habría derivado la saga en ridiculeces como estas tres últimas películas.


----------



## Joaquim (1 Ene 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Aquí ponéis al George Lucas poco menos de estadista íntegro, pero toda esta mierda progre en su universo empezó cuando renegó del verdadero espíritu de la saga y anuló buena parte del personaje mítico de Han Solo realizando declaraciones contra el "Han shot first" .
> 
> Ese vídeo del subnormal de Lucas declarando que Han "se defendió de Greedo" está ahí y el mangina de Lucas modificó la escena de la taberna en la versión del director para empezar a retorcer, desvirtuar y joder por completo el destino de toda la Galaxia.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, para mi "La Guerra de las Galaxias" empieza en 1977, y termina en 1997, con la versión tuneada de "La Guerra de las Galaxias", a la que le cambiaron hasta el nombre, pasó a llamarse "Star Wars. Episodio IV: Una nueva esperanza", y después de ese tunning, o marranada, como querais llamarlo, eso ya no era "La Guerra de las Galaxias", eso ya era Star Wars, que ha terminado degenerando en lo que ha terminado degenerando.

Aunque también hay que ser justos, y el fandome de Star Wars es muy tocacojones, y seguro que le dieron la matraca con quien disparó primero, al igual que pusieron como diana de sus iras a Jar Jar Binks, al que se terminaron cargando, cargandose con esto el que podría haber sido el punto culminante de las Precuelas, si al final la teoría fan fuera cierta (Spoiler: la teoría fan dice que Jar Jar Binks era un Sith encubierto, y que en realidad el siempre fue la verdadera Amenaza Fantasma del Episodio I).

Hay un documental de 2014, *"The people vs. George Lucas"*, que no he visto, por lo que me abstengo de opinar, que trata sobre este asunto, la disparidad de criterios sobre la saga galáctica entre su creador, George Lucas, y el público.... cosa que ya viene de lejos, pues George Lucas quería matar a Han Solo en el Episodio V, y fue su popularidad y la reacción del público la que hizo que le rescatara en el Episodio VI; o también fue en su dia muy criticado el tono oscuro del Episodio V, cosa que condicionó el Episodio VI, haciendolo mas infantil, y cambiando, por ejemplo, la tribu de los Wookies prevista en el guión original, por los mucho mas infantiles Ewoks.

Además, mucha gente achaca a los amigos de Lucas, Steven Spielberg, Robert Zemeckis o Ron Howard, el haber sido unos cobardes por no querer hacerse cargo de Lucasfilms y los Episodios VII, VIII y IX, exponiendose por ello a las críticas del fandome.

Aunque, si os soy sincero, me habría encantado que Lucas se lo hubiera ofrecido también a su amigo John Milius. 

Pero bueno, que para mi, el recuerdo bueno es el de "La Guerra de las Galaxias" de 1977, "El Imperio Contraataca" de 1980, y "El Retorno del Jedi" de 1983, lo que vino a partir de 1997 ya pasó a ser Star Wars, y eso es otra história.


----------



## kenny220 (1 Ene 2020)

Yo viendo en Wikipedia los spoilers, me basta con un Lázaro para pasar de ir al cine, si encima hay 2 lázaros, pues eso.


----------



## Joaquim (1 Ene 2020)

kenny220 dijo:


> Yo viendo en Wikipedia los spoilers, me basta con un Lázaro para pasar de ir al cine, si encima hay 2 lázaros, pues eso.



Pero es que encima el lázaro hace que las 6 primeras carezcan de puto sentido, porque te cargas la motivación del personaje principal y la explicación lógica de la trascendente decisión que toma.


----------



## kenny220 (1 Ene 2020)

Ya lo de poder seguir a uno en saltos hiper espaciales, destruir a los enemigos mandando un kamikaze a salto espacial, lo de saltarse entrenamiento Jedi, lo de la primera orden y sus recursos ilimitados, luego lo de la nueva orden, los géneros, etc, pues eso que ya faltaban los Lázaro.


----------



## Joaquim (1 Ene 2020)

kenny220 dijo:


> Ya lo de poder seguir a uno en saltos hiper espaciales, destruir a los enemigos mandando un kamikaze a salto espacial, lo de saltarse entrenamiento Jedi, lo de la primera orden y sus recursos ilimitados, luego lo de la nueva orden, los géneros, etc, pues eso que ya faltaban los Lázaro.



Despropósito tras despropósito, como que se líen dos primos, y muchos mas... esta película, mas que un final, es un funeral.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Ene 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Aquí ponéis al George Lucas poco menos de estadista íntegro, pero toda esta mierda progre en su universo empezó cuando renegó del verdadero espíritu de la saga y anuló buena parte del personaje mítico de Han Solo realizando declaraciones contra el "Han shot first" .
> 
> Ese vídeo del subnormal de Lucas declarando que Han "se defendió de Greedo" está ahí y el mangina de Lucas modificó la escena de la taberna en la versión del director para empezar a retorcer, desvirtuar y joder por completo el destino de toda la Galaxia.
> 
> ...



es lo que pasa cuando envejecesy te haces viejo...
Pero no me jodas ni borracho hubiera escrito esta infumable trilogia...


----------



## TedKord (1 Ene 2020)

Bill Boss dijo:


> el video que hay en el articulo es de vergüenza ajena, fijaos qué fauna se congrega en esas atracciones infantiles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He estado esta primavera pasada en el Disney de Anaheim (cerca de los Ángeles) y nohay mayoría de negros ni mucho menos. Ten en cuenta que pasar el día ahí para una familia de 4 personas es bastante caro así que lamayoría son familias blancas o guiris con $. Hay limpieza, seguridad y orden lo que no quita que entre tanta gente se meta alguna gentuza como los del vídeo claro. Sobre los gordos, observé que las familias se dividían en 2 tipos claramente opuestos: Familias de gordos que iban por el parque comiendo mierda (palomitas, pseudochurros, hot dogs lo que sea) o familias de anuncio, con físicos envidiables, cuerpos y aspecto cuidadísimos, looks adecuados. No había término medio.


----------



## TedKord (1 Ene 2020)

ELVR dijo:


> Hablando de merchandising, me he acordado de Lost que lo petaba con sus camisetas de Dharma y demás parafernalia. Y ahora la gente no lo quiere ni regalado después del 'degenere' de las últimas temporadas y el ridículo final.
> 
> ¿Cómo se llamaba el creador y productor de Lost? Ahora no caigo, J.J. algo...
> 
> Edito: igual meto la pata pero: ¿El merchandising de Lost también se lo coscó la Disney, no?



No es de JAr Jar Abrams pero Juego de Tronos igual. Hasta la penúltima temporada tenía prestigio y elmerchan de las casas y los dragones se vendía como churros. Ahora son productos radiactivos que la gente prefiere evitar debido a esa mierda de temporada final. Ni una zumbada llamaría a su hija daenerys hoy día, pero hace 4 años...


----------



## ELVR (1 Ene 2020)

TedKord dijo:


> No es de JAr Jar Abrams pero Juego de Tronos igual. Hasta la penúltima temporada tenía prestigio y elmerchan de las casas y los dragones se vendía como churros. Ahora son productos radiactivos que la gente prefiere evitar debido a esa mierda de temporada final. Ni una zumbada llamaría a su hija daenerys hoy día, pero hace 4 años...



Y Khaleesi, no se olvide _ustet_.


----------



## kenny220 (1 Ene 2020)

lo del merchandising, se han pasado a saturar, entre monigotes de cualquier personaje chungo, a ponerlo en las cosas más insulsas, y al final termina cansando.

por cierto quien coño va a pagar 150€ por un lego del halcón milenario, que ni es jugable para el crio, ni visualmente es atractivo para ponerlo en una balda?


----------



## kenny220 (1 Ene 2020)

aqui en septiembre hicieron un desfile los de la legion 501, casi 500 personas, y la verdad es que impresiona cuando vas por la calle, y se te para al lado del semaforo un trooper completo,etc,etc,etc y los crios lo flipan, pero de ahi a 

- lo hizo un mago
- te hago un lazaro levanta.

en tres peliculas que han tenido una pasta para hacer guiones medianamente lógicos, pues eso. Que si tengo que regalarle a los crios algún juguete,etc, los buscare en todocolección de los anteriores a disney, para que se joda disney y no cobre royalty.


----------



## Conde Duckula (2 Ene 2020)

ELVR dijo:


> Y Khaleesi, no se olvide _ustet_.



Hace unos días oí que llamaban a una niña sus papis. El nombre de la niña era kalesi. Sentí lástima.


----------



## timmons (2 Ene 2020)

El imperio contraataca sí que es una puta obra maestra por muchísimos aspectos, pero sobre todo había una historia muy bien cantada que daba un vuelco cuando luke descubría lo de su padre. Pero aparte coño es que le cortaban la puta mano y los presentimientos y niveles de fuerza eran lógicos.
Yo tb había oído que a Han le rescato el público en en la tercera.
Destruir la estrella de la muerte otra vez en la tercera fue una tomadura de pelo de primer orden pero muy compensada por las escenas de las motos en el bosque o las del desierto.

Solo digo que van a hacer otras tres.


----------



## Pato Sentado (2 Ene 2020)

Las 3 originales eran eso, originales, space opera bien hecho, con todas las licencias y defectos del genero, hasta entonces serie B, pero bien hechas , con una mistica detras, un universo coherente, una banda sonora bestial e intemporal... son casi la mitologia griega del siglo XX.
Las 3 "siguientes" (anteriores en la cronologia Star Wars) en un principo me parecieron un pastiche, pero despues no solo me han gustado, sino que viendolas todas "en orden" la epica de la vida de Darth Vader (el verdadero protagonista de la saga) queda evidente, y lo eleva a un nivel de personaje como Aquiles o Ulises.
Roge One la vi en Netflix, y me dormi largos ratos, no recuerdo completametne el argumento, ni ninguna escena en particular
Ya no te digo las ultimas , con la chiquilla superjedi autodidacta sin sentido. Salvaria el enffrentamieno final de Luke viejuno contra un ejercito entero.


----------



## greg_house (2 Ene 2020)

"The mandalorian" que?


----------



## Joaquim (2 Ene 2020)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Las 3 originales eran eso, originales, space opera bien hecho, con todas las licencias y defectos del genero, hasta entonces serie B, pero bien hechas , con una mistica detras, un universo coherente, una banda sonora bestial e intemporal... *son casi la mitologia griega del siglo XX.*
> Las 3 "siguientes" (anteriores en la cronologia Star Wars) en un principo me parecieron un pastiche, pero despues no solo me han gustado, sino que viendolas todas "en orden" la epica de la vida de Darth Vader (el verdadero protagonista de la saga) queda evidente, y lo eleva a un nivel de personaje como Aquiles o Ulises.
> Roge One la vi en Netflix, y me dormi largos ratos, no recuerdo completametne el argumento, ni ninguna escena en particular
> Ya no te digo las ultimas , con la chiquilla superjedi autodidacta sin sentido. Salvaria el enffrentamieno final de Luke viejuno contra un ejercito entero.



Son mitología del Siglo XX, a drede.

Star Wars: la relación entre George Lucas y Joseph Campbell. « Mito y Psique 

Por eso las películas de Lucas funcionan 40 años después, y las de Kathleen Kennedy y Disney son una puta mierda, porque las de Lucas recrean los Mitos que tenemos anclados en la Pisque, los recrea y nos los hace revivir, haciendonos conectar con nuestro ser interior.... en cambio, las de Disney y K.K. solo son propaganda política burda y manipuladora, es el Pravda Progre hecho cine.

Pero bueno, este video explica mucho mas que mil palabras....


----------



## Joaquim (3 Ene 2020)

Notición:

*Ex-CEO de DISNEY critica duramente STAR WARS IX*



Ojo que esto es muy importante, mas de lo que parece, no solo por que Michael Eisner es el CEO que llevó a Disney del borde de la quiebra en 1984, a la compañía de Eurodisney, Pixar y El Rey León cuando dejó la compañia en 2005, sino también por la cercanía y buena relación de Michael Eisner con George Lucas.

Y que diga que la Trilogía de Disney, dirigida por Kathleen Kennedy es una mierda, y que lo único que mola es The Mandolarian, atriubyendole el exito y buen hacer a John Faverau, conocido por ser directo de "Iron-Man(2008)", "Iron Man 2(2010)" y las películas en imágen real de "El Libro de la Selva(2016)" y "El Rey Leon(2019)" como el artífice de ese buen hacer es sintomático, pues ya hay rumores muy fuertes de que Faverau va a terminar relevando a Kathleen Kennedy como director de Lucasfilms.

Michael Eisner, como ejecutivo de Paramount Pictures, produjo un proyecto de Lucasfilms en el que entonces nadie creía, el hoy ya clásico "En busca del Arca Perdida(1981)". 

Tres años después, en 1984, los herederos de Disney le pidieron a Lucas, que había completado la Trilogía de "La Guerra de las Galaxias", que tomara las riendas de su compañía, cosa que declinó; tras el rechazo, le pidieron a Lucas que recomendara a alguien para ese cargo, y Lucas recomendó a Michael Eisner, por la buena relación que tuvo con el en Paramount, como productor de Indiana Jones. 

O dicho de otro modo, me da a mi la impresión de que George Lucas ha terminado hablando por boca de Michael Eisner.


----------



## wolfy (4 Ene 2020)

greg_house dijo:


> "The mandalorian" que?



Extraordinaria serie.


----------



## kenny220 (5 Ene 2020)




----------



## Joaquim (11 Feb 2020)

el cine feminista sigue comiendo hez en taquilla


----------



## Joaquim (11 Feb 2020)

Esas tres películas que citas no son Star Wars, son la trilogía de La Guerra de las Galaxias.


----------



## Joaquim (11 Feb 2020)




----------



## XXavier (11 Feb 2020)

Las acciones de Disney vienen subiendo últimamente, con los picos inevitables en toda subida... Se ha revaluado un 50% en 18 meses...


----------



## Joaquim (11 Feb 2020)

XXavier dijo:


> Las acciones de Disney vienen subiendo últimamente, con los picos inevitables en toda subida... Se ha revaluado un 50% en 18 meses...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 230683



Pues Galaxy Edge y el Episodio IX ha sido un puto fracaso, será por el morbo de Disney+, por Endgame y por Frozen 2, porque si no, no me lo explico.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Feb 2020)

Se gana el cuadruple con lo de marvel..salvo que la caguen..que puede pasar..viendo como quieren que todo marvel sea pg7..


----------



## etsai (11 Feb 2020)

He visto El Mandaloriano y me ha parecido un pequeño milagro. Esta libre de NWO excepto el 4° capítulo que es sonrojante y canta mucho, el resto un 10.

This is the way.


----------



## Joaquim (12 Feb 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Se gana el cuadruple con lo de marvel..salvo que la caguen..que puede pasar..viendo como quieren que todo marvel sea pg7..



Ahora Marvel lo quieren hacer "diverso e inclusivo".... o sea, que es muy probable que la caguen.


----------



## Joaquim (12 Feb 2020)

etsai dijo:


> He visto El Mandaloriano y me ha parecido un pequeño milagro. Esta libre de NWO excepto el 4° capítulo que es sonrojante y canta mucho, el resto un 10.
> 
> This is the way.



Por eso ya se está hablando de que su artífice, John Faverau, podría terminar substituyendo a Kathleen Kennedy al frente de Lucasfilms.


----------



## Joaquim (12 Feb 2020)

Ponte Progre y hazte Pobre.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Feb 2020)

Joaquim dijo:


> Ahora Marvel lo quieren hacer "diverso e inclusivo".... o sea, que es muy probable que la caguen.



De momento han despedido al director de la sequela de dr extraño..por quere hacer una peli de miedo..y eso que se llama la peli"dr extraño y el multiverso de la locura"..
Es como querer hacer un todos los publicos adaptando las montañas de la locura


----------



## Joaquim (12 Feb 2020)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> De momento han despedido al director de la sequela de dr extraño..por quere hacer una peli de miedo..y eso que se llama la peli"dr extraño y el multiverso de la locura"..
> Es como querer hacer un todos los publicos adaptando las montañas de la locura



Lo mismo hicieron con "Solo" y con el Episodio IX, empezar a cambiar directores, reescribir guiones, etc.... con la única que les salió bien, fué con Rougue One, y sinceramente, creo que porque era un producto muy madurado por Lucasfilms, bajo la supervisión de George Lucas, antes de que lo comprase Disney.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Feb 2020)

Rogue one tiene tantos fallos de montaje porque basicamente la rodaron 2 veces...de hecho en el trailer salen un monton e escenas que luego no aparecen en la peli..
Y hasta cambia la peluca de forest withaker en 5 minutos.


----------



## Joaquim (13 Feb 2020)

Esta tuvo su momento de glória con Rogue One, después se puso a hacer panfletos feministas, y ahora está en el olvido, será recordada como One Hit Wonder..... Get woke, go broke.


----------



## ForeroMedio (13 Feb 2020)

TedKord dijo:


> Sigue siendo un imperio multimillonario que cada vez acapara más y más poder cultural. Se pueden permitir el lujo de fracasar con Star Wars, totalel mensaje progre les va de fábula en Pixar y Marvel que lo siguen petando.



No, en Marvel tampoco:

En Marvel están hartos de tanta diversidad


----------



## ELVR (13 Feb 2020)

A mi Rogue One me gustó tal vez porque iba con espectativas bajas. Ya en frío, es lo que han dicho otros: que lo que vale la pena son los 5 últimos minutos, donde Darth Vader sale haciendo del Darth Vader que todos esperan.


----------



## Joaquim (13 Feb 2020)

ELVR dijo:


> A mi Rogue One me gustó tal vez porque iba con espectativas bajas. Ya en frío, es lo que han dicho otros: que lo que vale la pena son los 5 últimos minutos, donde Darth Vader sale haciendo del Darth Vader que todos esperan.



A Rogue One le quitas toda su relación con La Guerra de las Galaxias, y queda una película mediocre del montón par distraerte y poco mas.


----------



## Gothaus (13 Feb 2020)

Joaquim dijo:


> A Rogue One le quitas toda su relación con La Guerra de las Galaxias, y queda una película mediocre del montón par distraerte y poco mas.



Tal cual. Rogue One es una puta mierda, en el fondo.


----------



## Joaquim (13 Feb 2020)

Gothaus dijo:


> Tal cual. Rogue One es una puta mierda, en el fondo.



Si alguien hiciera una edición, sacando a Tarkin, Vader y demás relaciones con La Guerra de las Galaxias, se vería claramente.


----------



## TedKord (13 Feb 2020)

ForeroMedio dijo:


> No, en Marvel tampoco:
> 
> En Marvel están hartos de tanta diversidad



Sí, pero estás hablando de la editorial, de los comics, cuyos beneficios son risa comparado con el dinero que da Marvel Studios, que es donde sí meten giliprogresismo a saco y en vena.

En cuanro a los que dexís que ROne es buena, si no fuese porque los últimos 5 minutos son una especie de cortometraje de la trilogía original sin nada que ver con el redto de la peli no se acordaría ni el taro. Que asco de personajes.


----------



## Joaquim (13 Feb 2020)

TedKord dijo:


> Sí, pero estás hablando de la editorial, de los comics, cuyos beneficios son risa comparado con el dinero que da Marvel Studios, que es donde sí meten giliprogresismo a saco y en vena.
> 
> En cuanro a los que dexís que ROne es buena, si no fuese porque los últimos 5 minutos son una especie de cortometraje de la trilogía original sin nada que ver con el redto de la peli no se acordaría ni el taro. Que asco de personajes.



Esperate a que llegue la Fase 4, que prometen que será "inclusiva y diversa".


----------



## Joaquim (13 Feb 2020)




----------



## Joaquim (7 Sep 2020)

Parece que Disney empieza a cambiar de política.


----------



## Registrador (7 Sep 2020)

Go Woke, Go Broke.


----------



## Joaquim (7 Sep 2020)

No olvidemos...

Netflix y Disney dejarán de grabar en Georgia si se aplica la ley contra el aborto


----------



## Joaquim (7 Sep 2020)

Esto fue veneno para la taquilla del Epibodrio 9; terminaron retirando el tweet!!


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (7 Sep 2020)

Joaquim dijo:


> Parece que Disney empieza a cambiar de política.



tarde


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (7 Sep 2020)

Joaquim dijo:


> Esto fue veneno para la taquilla del Epibodrio 9; terminaron retirando el tweet!!



Me parece genial que pongan esos carteles, así sé qué pelis no ver de forma inequívoca.


----------



## Joaquim (7 Sep 2020)

Registrador dijo:


> Go Woke, Go Broke.



Ponte progre, hazte pobre, que diría el gran Ivanchov.

IvanchoV - YouTube 

El que mas caña le esta dando a Kathleen Kennedy, la KK para los amigos. 

Otro canal sobre el tema, para pegarse unas buenas risas, es CineWars....



Y Jiger, vuelve por favor, cuando puedas!!


----------



## eltonelero (7 Sep 2020)

Al final de todo lo nuevo de Star Wars lo que mejor ha salido con diferencia es justamente donde menos zarpas pusieron, supongo que por no darle tanta importancia como las pelis, si, hablo del Mandaloriano.

Yo pienso que desde las tres pelis originales, algunos capitulos son lo único que está a la altura.

Con un poco de edición podrían haber hecho perfectamente dos pelis a partir de los capitulos y que lo hubieran presentado como una continuación de la trilogia original.


----------



## nate (7 Sep 2020)

Y todavía hay miles de niñatos retrasados catalogando estas mierdas de disney como lo mejor de Star Wars. Si les llevas la contraria te llaman viejo entre otras lindezas.


----------



## ENRABATOR (7 Sep 2020)

No he visto el mandaloriano ni nada de Star Wars desde hace muchisimo. Pero si el Mandaloriano es tan buena como decis, no os preocupeis, le meteran progresismo en vena a partir de la segunda temporada o tercera. La primera es solo para enganchar. Eso hicieron con Vikings, con doble ofensa porque se suponia que iba a ser una serie historica


----------



## Gothaus (7 Sep 2020)

Yo me vi la primera en el cine. Y las dos siguientes en calidad de cámara, ni siquiera me las descargué en calidad cuando estuvieron disponibles, de lo malas que son. Para qué perder valioso tiempo de mi vida en esa basura.


----------



## Gothaus (7 Sep 2020)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> No he visto el mandaloriano ni nada de Star Wars desde hace muchisimo. Pero si el Mandaloriano es tan buena como decis, no os preocupeis, le meteran progresismo en vena a partir de la segunda temporada o tercera. La primera es solo para enganchar. Eso hicieron con Vikings, con doble ofensa porque se suponia que iba a ser una serie historica



Es regularceja. Y sí tiene algunas dosis de progrerío. Lo que pasa es que en comparación con las pelis de Disney, es arte y ensayo.


----------



## Joaquim (7 Sep 2020)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> No he visto el mandaloriano ni nada de Star Wars desde hace muchisimo. Pero si el Mandaloriano es tan buena como decis, no os preocupeis, le meteran progresismo en vena a partir de la segunda temporada o tercera. La primera es solo para enganchar. Eso hicieron con Vikings, con doble ofensa porque se suponia que iba a ser una serie historica



No la he visto, pero por lo que dicen, se ve que Femimarxismo y Empoderadas ya las pusieron en el Episodio IV.


----------



## Gothaus (7 Sep 2020)

Para lograr que un entusiasta absoluto de Star Wars, como es Mark Hamill, adoptara una postura de sudapollismo total, a lo Harrison Ford, manda huevos, lo malas y dañinas que son. Ya ha firmado hasta para que usen su imagen por si tienen que hacer más películas para arreglar el roto que han hecho, pasa hasta de considerar actuar él mismo.


----------



## Joaquim (7 Sep 2020)

nate dijo:


> Y todavía hay miles de niñatos retrasados catalogando estas mierdas de disney como lo mejor de Star Wars. Si les llevas la contraria te llaman viejo entre otras lindezas.



Ya, les pueden encantar, pero como no van al cine a verlas, ni compran camisetas, ni muñequitos, ni nada de eso... pues como que su opinión no vale una mierda; money talks.

Además, esta pussy generation es puro postureo, no mires lo que dicen sino lo que hacen; dicen que las mujeres que muestran el buyate en Instagram yTik Tok lo hacen "para sentirse bien", y que ellos las siguen "para empoderarlas"... hasta que se descubren a si mismo fapeandose.


----------



## Don Redondón (8 Sep 2020)

Gothaus dijo:


> Es regularceja. Y sí tiene algunas dosis de progrerío. Lo que pasa es que en comparación con las pelis de Disney, es arte y ensayo.



El Mandaloriano es buena, muy buena. Se nota que la puta de la kennedy no ha metido baza mas que para decir que si por cojones. Por algo se la van a cargar y al carajo con ella.

Solamente hay un poco de mamoneo, pero los personajes son creibles, sobre todo las mujeras. Estoy viendo ahora el como se hizo, y es la leche lo que han conseguido, puede ser el revulsivo definitivo que le hacia falta a SW, porque desde luego, las ultimas tres peliculas son el infierno y no merecen ni ser quemadas. Solo hay que dar al Delete yes y arreglado.

Se nota mucho, que dave filoni y jon favreau no son de la cuerda de la kennedy y si del canón original, en la reactivación de la franquicia clone wars y acabar la septima temporada, o de estar pensando en un spin off de ashoka tano después de que vaya a salir el personaje en la segunda temporada del mandaloriano. Sumando todo esto a la notcia de hace unos dias, que disney va a abandonar el rollito SJW, puede ser lo que le hacia falta a la puta saga, vuelta al western y dejar de lado los putos comites y despachos interespaciales, mas accion y menos dialogo chorra con sus tropecientas cortinillas.


----------



## Gothaus (8 Sep 2020)

Don Redondón dijo:


> El Mandaloriano es buena, muy buena. Se nota que la puta de la kennedy no ha metido baza mas que para decir que si por cojones. Por algo se la van a cargar y al carajo con ella.
> 
> Solamente hay un poco de mamoneo, pero los personajes son creibles, sobre todo las mujeras. Estoy viendo ahora el como se hizo, y es la leche lo que han conseguido, puede ser el revulsivo definitivo que le hacia falta a SW, porque desde luego, las ultimas tres peliculas son el infierno y no merecen ni ser quemadas. Solo hay que dar al Delete yes y arreglado.
> 
> Se nota mucho, que dave filoni y jon favreau no son de la cuerda de la kennedy y si del canón original, en la reactivación de la franquicia clone wars y acabar la septima temporada, o de estar pensando en un spin off de ashoka tano después de que vaya a salir el personaje en la segunda temporada del mandaloriano. Sumando todo esto a la notcia de hace unos dias, que disney va a abandonar el rollito SJW, puede ser lo que le hacia falta a la puta saga, vuelta al western y dejar de lado los putos comites y despachos interespaciales, mas accion y menos dialogo chorra con sus tropecientas cortinillas.



Pues yo soy de la opinión de Dicktor Van Doomcock y The Mandalorian me parece The Mehndalorian. O sea, bueh. Pues bueno. Buenísima, no. Aceptable. Un 6, en general. Siendo generosos. Pero es que las pelis oficiales eran de 3, 1 y 2, así que un 6 se nota un huevo en comparación. Pero bueno, que el mandaloriano es una serie mala. Serie B. Palomitera y ni eso. Nada de épica, nada de originalidad, inconsistencia... Se nota que está muy apresurada y que la imaginación y la originalidad brillan por su ausencia.

Y que no necesitamos una del oeste en el espacio. O una de samurais espaciales (lobo solitario y su cachorro). Ya se ha hecho antes. Y se ha hecho mucho mejor. Si no tienen nada nuevo que contar, que corten.


----------



## LordEntrophy (8 Sep 2020)

Joaquim dijo:


> A Rogue One le quitas toda su relación con La Guerra de las Galaxias, y queda una película mediocre del montón par distraerte y poco mas.



Lo cual demuestra lo poco que hace/hacía falta para contentar a todos los aficionados de la saga: Unos minutitos de Lord Vader repartiendo estopa o amenazando con asfixia a altos oficiales imperiales, la superarma temible clásica disparando un par de veces, algo de historia más o menos pasable (incluso tratando de dar un punto oscuro a los métodos de algunos de los mandos y agentes rebeldes) y un guión con un nivel de incoherencias o faltas con el Universo Expandido clásico aceptable (en esta película nadie se puso a protestar por cambiar el trasfondo del "think thank" del Gran Moff Tarkin en Las Fauces, el cambio del Ingeniero Jefe Lemelisk por los nuevos de esta película... ver disparar varias veces el cacharro lo tapa casi todo), y ya vale, todos los aficionados felices.

Rogue One es la demostración palpable de que para hacer cine palomitero en el universo SW no hace falta prácticamente nada, la saga debería funcionar prácticamente sola. No había nada que innovar, simplemente buscar una trama maja y más o menos coherente (con todas las casualidades de gente cruzándose en el mismo lugar de un planeta de toda la galaxia, qué más da, ya se asume que eso es SW) y listos. Funciona.

Incluso Rogue One a veces peca también de excesiva duración, partes superfluas (es cierto que en casa me cuesta verla de una tacada sin que me entre sueño a la mitad si la veo tarde por la noche, con eso lo digo todo)... pero funciona, porque al final es básicamente "SW clásico", una Space Opera al menos en la mayoría de las escenas y sin forzar las cosas más de lo debido ni dar patadas a su propio universo y su coherencia interna. Incluso a quienes menos les pueda gustar la película, ya dicen que los 5 minutos de Vader y la Estrella de la Muerte disparando son lo que salva a la película. Menos de 10 minutos en total, y se salva la peli. No hace falta más.

Y estos memos han conseguido lo imposible: Hacer varias películas cada cual peor, que cada vez funcionan menos, y que incluso hayan logrado que aficionados incondicionales de la saga acaben pasando completamente de ellas (ni tampoco enganchar a nuevas generaciones, que al menos con las precuelas se podía entender su infantilismo exacerbado por ese motivo). Conseguir que algo de SW no funcione, es que es difícil, muy difícil. Pues lo han logrado, hay que reconocer el mérito.


----------



## socrates99 (8 Sep 2020)

O como cargarse un mundo sideral totalmente original en una puta mierda terráquea infumable y progresista de mierda.


----------



## Don Redondón (8 Sep 2020)

Gothaus dijo:


> Pues yo soy de la opinión de Dicktor Van Doomcock y The Mandalorian me parece The Mehndalorian. O sea, bueh. Pues bueno. Buenísima, no. Aceptable. Un 6, en general. Siendo generosos. Pero es que las pelis oficiales eran de 3, 1 y 2, así que un 6 se nota un huevo en comparación. Pero bueno, que el mandaloriano es una serie mala. Serie B. Palomitera y ni eso. Nada de épica, nada de originalidad, inconsistencia... Se nota que está muy apresurada y que la imaginación y la originalidad brillan por su ausencia.
> 
> Y que no necesitamos una del oeste en el espacio. O una de samurais espaciales (lobo solitario y su cachorro). Ya se ha hecho antes. Y se ha hecho mucho mejor. Si no tienen nada nuevo que contar, que corten.



en parte si, pero es una serie, y como tal, hay que darle recorrido y no petar una temporada y que una segunda quede floja. 

no es un 10, pero es un 7 casi 8, buenos efectos especiales, buena trama. Tenemos el camino del heroe 2.0 version 3, y un nuevo fondo no explorado, los mandalorianos, pero no los del planeta, sino los surgidos del fin de la raza, cuando el imperio los pasa a blaster y pepinazo. El sacar el sable oscuro es un puntazo, y nos pueden meter tranquilmente a darth maul, jedis ocultos salvados de la orden 66 y escondidos por los planetas, o yendo mas lejos, un primer vistazo a los Yuuzang Vong por si hay que meterlos en una nueva trilogia, oscura y potente como fueron las ultimas peliculas de marvel.


----------



## ELVR (8 Sep 2020)

El (des)


Joaquim dijo:


> Esto fue veneno para la taquilla del Epibodrio 9; terminaron retirando el tweet!!



El (des)enfoque despierto que dice el artículo.


----------



## dabrute (8 Sep 2020)

Soy aficionado a la sci-fi desde hace 4 décadas, mucho más a su literatura por razones evidentes, y ya ni me molesto con las nuevas películas.

Ni para criticarlas.


----------



## Albion (8 Sep 2020)

dabrute dijo:


> Soy aficionado a la sci-fi desde hace 4 décadas, mucho más a su literatura por razones evidentes, y ya ni me molesto con las nuevas películas.
> 
> Ni para criticarlas.



Con la adaptación de Dune no sé si tener miedo o esperanza. En cambio con el avance de fundación ya supe que no iba a ser para mí.


----------



## Conde Duckula (8 Sep 2020)

Albion dijo:


> Con la adaptación de Dune no sé si tener miedo o esperanza. En cambio con el avance de fundación ya supe que no iba a ser para mí.



A mi que me parece que ninguna película de Dune ha estado a la altura de las novelas ni si quiera las novelas están a la altura de la idea que suscitan.


----------



## dabrute (8 Sep 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> A mi que me parece que ninguna película de Dune ha estado a la altura de las novelas ni si quiera las novelas están a la altura de la idea que suscitan.



Muy acertado el comentario.

Un nueva lectura de Fundacion también chirría.



Albion dijo:


> Con la adaptación de Dune no sé si tener miedo o esperanza. En cambio con el avance de fundación ya supe que no iba a ser para mí.



Ya digo, lo dejo correr y si acaso, la veo dentro de un o dos lustros si se ha pasado el empacho giliprogre.


----------



## Gothaus (8 Sep 2020)

Don Redondón dijo:


> en parte si, pero es una serie, y como tal, hay que darle recorrido y no petar una temporada y que una segunda quede floja.
> 
> no es un 10, pero es un 7 casi 8, buenos efectos especiales, buena trama. Tenemos el camino del heroe 2.0 version 3, y un nuevo fondo no explorado, los mandalorianos, pero no los del planeta, sino los surgidos del fin de la raza, cuando el imperio los pasa a blaster y pepinazo. El sacar el sable oscuro es un puntazo, y nos pueden meter tranquilmente a darth maul, jedis ocultos salvados de la orden 66 y escondidos por los planetas, o yendo mas lejos, un primer vistazo a los Yuuzang Vong por si hay que meterlos en una nueva trilogia, oscura y potente como fueron las ultimas peliculas de marvel.



A mí la serie me parece de 5. El capítulo de la defensa de la aldea, que es los 7 magníficos, por ejemplo, me parece un cagarro de elefante. Y capítulos que flojean muchísimo. Es que a mí, lo del western espacial, como que no lo veo. Es un cazarrecompensas galáctico, no Clint Eastwood en el espacio. Otra cosa es que tuviera guiños al western porque tienen elementos comunes. Pero que no.

Tiene potencial, pero una cosa es la teoría y otra llevarla a la práctica. Y yo creo que se han metido a hacerla apresuradamente y por ahí se nota que sufre. Los guiones son un poco malos, la verdad.


----------



## Don Redondón (8 Sep 2020)

Gothaus dijo:


> A mí la serie me parece de 5. El capítulo de la defensa de la aldea, que es los 7 magníficos, por ejemplo, me parece un cagarro de elefante. Y capítulos que flojean muchísimo. Es que a mí, lo del western espacial, como que no lo veo. Es un cazarrecompensas galáctico, no Clint Eastwood en el espacio. Otra cosa es que tuviera guiños al western porque tienen elementos comunes. Pero que no.
> 
> Tiene potencial, pero una cosa es la teoría y otra llevarla a la práctica. Y yo creo que se han metido a hacerla apresuradamente y por ahí se nota que sufre. Los guiones son un poco malos, la verdad.



si, eso es cierto, si te quitas el flipe de encima algunos cantan, pero lo salvan bien con un par de pequeñas escenas que te levantan el animo y te hacen subirle la nota general. En el de la aldea coincido, son los 7 samurais en versión mercadillo, pero el que me menos me gusta a nivel de personajes es de la prisión. los twileek no me convencen sus colores, demasiado sobreactuados. El demoño tiene una hostia en toda la cara por capullo, aunque el resto es cojonudo, y con un final divertido.


----------



## Joaquim (8 Sep 2020)

Gothaus dijo:


> Es regularceja. Y sí tiene algunas dosis de progrerío. Lo que pasa es que en comparación con las pelis de Disney, es arte y ensayo.





LordEntrophy dijo:


> Lo cual demuestra lo poco que hace/hacía falta para contentar a todos los aficionados de la saga: Unos minutitos de Lord Vader repartiendo estopa o amenazando con asfixia a altos oficiales imperiales, la superarma temible clásica disparando un par de veces, algo de historia más o menos pasable (incluso tratando de dar un punto oscuro a los métodos de algunos de los mandos y agentes rebeldes) y un guión con un nivel de incoherencias o faltas con el Universo Expandido clásico aceptable (en esta película nadie se puso a protestar por cambiar el trasfondo del "think thank" del Gran Moff Tarkin en Las Fauces, el cambio del Ingeniero Jefe Lemelisk por los nuevos de esta película... ver disparar varias veces el cacharro lo tapa casi todo), y ya vale, todos los aficionados felices.
> 
> Rogue One es la demostración palpable de que para hacer cine palomitero en el universo SW no hace falta prácticamente nada, la saga debería funcionar prácticamente sola. No había nada que innovar, simplemente buscar una trama maja y más o menos coherente (con todas las casualidades de gente cruzándose en el mismo lugar de un planeta de toda la galaxia, qué más da, ya se asume que eso es SW) y listos. Funciona.
> 
> ...



Un mono con una bulldozer habria hecho menos estropícios que la KK.


----------



## Gothaus (8 Sep 2020)

Don Redondón dijo:


> si, eso es cierto, si te quitas el flipe de encima algunos cantan, pero lo salvan bien con un par de pequeñas escenas que te levantan el animo y te hacen subirle la nota general. En el de la aldea coincido, son los 7 samurais en versión mercadillo, pero el que me menos me gusta a nivel de personajes es de la prisión. los twileek no me convencen sus colores, demasiado sobreactuados. El demoño tiene una hostia en toda la cara por capullo, aunque el resto es cojonudo, y con un final divertido.



El capítulo de la prisión era una buena idea de partida que daba para más, pero acabó en fiasco. Y que a Bill Burr le va como una patada en los cojones el papel de delincuente espacial. El demoño, pues bueno; una puta mierda. Un hellboy de baratillo.


----------



## Joaquim (8 Sep 2020)

Gothaus dijo:


> El capítulo de la prisión era una buena idea de partida que daba para más, pero acabó en fiasco.* Y que a Bill Burr le va como una patada en los cojones el papel de delincuente espacial. *El demoño, pues bueno; una puta mierda. Un hellboy de baratillo.



Bill Burr, el monologuista masculinista que saca de quiício a las feministas? Ese Bill Burr??

Si, el mismo, por lo visto el tipo odiaba la nueva Star Wars de la KK, pero su colega Jon Faverau le convenció para que participara en Mandolarian.


----------



## Gothaus (9 Sep 2020)

Joaquim dijo:


> Bill Burr, el monologuista masculinista que saca de quiício a las feministas? Ese Bill Burr??
> 
> Si, el mismo, por lo visto el tipo odiaba la nueva Star Wars de la KK, pero su colega Jon Faverau le convenció para que participara en Mandolarian.



A Bill Burr nunca le gustó SW porque lo pilló demasiado mayor, nunca entendió de qué iba tanto fanatismo. Si no le gustaban las del Lucas, imagínese las de Catalina. Pero nunca rechaza un papel en Jewllywood, y como es amiguete de Favreau, pues... Lo cual es hilarante porque un tío que despreciaba SW, ha conseguido un papel en SW y eso pone de mala hostia a sus colegas que son fanáticos y no han conseguido un papel.


----------



## Joaquim (9 Sep 2020)

Gothaus dijo:


> A Bill Burr nunca le gustó SW porque lo pilló demasiado mayor, nunca entendió de qué iba tanto fanatismo. Si no le gustaban las del Lucas, imagínese las de Catalina. Pero nunca rechaza un papel en Jewllywood, y como es amiguete de Favreau, pues... Lo cual es hilarante porque un tío que despreciaba SW, ha conseguido un papel en SW y eso pone de mala hostia a sus colegas que son fanáticos y no han conseguido un papel.



Bill Burr es el puto amo, joder!



Además, no lo pueden tocar porque está casado con una mujer negra, y tiene una hija negra, que lo adoran!!


----------



## Joaquim (9 Sep 2020)

A Luke, en los dibujos de Star Wars, ya lo pintan directamente como subnormal...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (9 Sep 2020)

The Mandalorian es cojonuda y vale ya.

Sólo por meter la escena de los dos stormtroppers disparando a la lata ya merece la pena.


----------



## Pato Sentado (10 Sep 2020)

Mandalorian me parece lo mejor que se ha hecho desde la trilogía original. La fotografía es brutal, y los cuadros de storyboard de los créditos finales para enmarcar.
Me pille la app de Disney por los críos pero me he puesto al día en Star Wars y los dibujos de las Guerras Clon dejan en evidencia todo lo hecho en los últimos años.


----------



## Joaquim (7 Abr 2021)




----------



## Goyim desobediente (4 May 2021)

Sallie dijo:


> Era fan de la saga desde los 5. Las últimas, aun las vi en el cine día de estreno disfrazada como una gilipollas más. Esta no sé ni si voy a perder el tiempo en descargarla.
> 
> TRA TRA, MALAMENTE



Pues ahora NO VAYAS A CAGARLA cuando cambien de estrategia y vuelvan a lo bueno, ya que no te han podido colar su propaganda de mierda...te la descargas en calidad bonica y a correr. Ni un duro más para esos bastardos.


----------



## Goyim desobediente (4 May 2021)

Sallie dijo:


> Yo puedo decirlo muy alto, es la única vez que no tengo entradas para el estreno y ni ganas.
> 
> Ya no hacen películas para entretener, hacen películas para ADOCTRINAR
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena, ahora te falta saber quien es el grupito que se está cargando tu infancia para meterte basura progre de mierda y lo que pretende con ello, y ya perteneceras al club. Por cierto ahora eres facha nazi, te lo dirán micho, pero tú ni caso.


----------



## Goyim desobediente (4 May 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> Y toooodas las mujeres son perfectas, buenas (aunque no estén buenas), lo hacen todo bien, sacrificadas, trabajadoras, leales, fuertes..... vamos, que hasta vuelan como Superman y todo oiga!!
> 
> En cambio los hombres, el que no es un borracho es un cobarde o ambas cosas, el que no un hijo de puta traídor, si es que no es directamente imbécil, o es un crio que no sabe comportarse.
> 
> ...



Pues como todo lo que está pagando el hombre blanco hetero hoy día...


----------



## Goyim desobediente (4 May 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo que está pasando en Hollywood con Marvel o Star Wars aparecerá en los libros de Historia junto a la Coke, como ejemplo de cómo cargarse un producto exitoso, de una cagada mayúscula en marketing. Incluyendo buscar nuevos clientes a los que nunca les interesó ese producto (metiendo con calzador a Mary Sues y minorías varias) y espantando a los clientes de toda la vida (que no sólo no se sienten identificados con el nuevo producto, sino que también se sienten traicionados)



Lo que yo espero que aparezcan en los libros de historia es como ciertos personajes que no se pueden ni mencionar poque te meten preso al canto (una pista, tienen chepa, nariz ganchuda y son muy peseteros) se han metido en los sectores más altos de la sociedad para joderla y reventarla desde dentro usando todo tipo de propaganda de lo más deleznable para la mayoría, dando así lugar a su plan de dominación mundial totalmente sataníco y subhumano...lo espero porque si sale en los libros quiere decir que los jodimos, nosotros ganamos y los expusimos por lo que son...pero de momento, no se puede ni mencionarlos...


----------



## Goyim desobediente (4 May 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> Presidente de Disney admite que 'traicionaron' a George Lucas
> 
> Gran parte de culpa de lo que ocurre, por no decir la culpa principal, es de George Lucas; tendría que haber pedido menos dinero, pues de hecho no lo necesitaba y terminó donando un 25% a caridad, y tendría que haber puesto unas clausulas muy claras de respeto a la história, a los personajes, y a su posterior evolución; cosa que si que hizo, y la aplaudo por ello, J. K. Rowling cuando los de Warner Bros. le ofrecieron un pastón por hacer las adaptaciones cinematográficos de su obra Harry Potter.
> 
> Y el mismo pecado de Lucas lo tiene Akira Toriyama, que permitió que hicieran con su obra esa aberración de "Dragonball: Evolution(2009)"; pero por suerto, ha podido redimirse con Dragonball Super, y con películas anime tan geniales como "Dragonball: La Resurrección de Freezer(2015)" y "Dragonball: Broly(2018)".



Primero, el Lucas es un vendido y actuó según al convenio de su propia hetnia, que busca la dominación mundial cual doctor maligno exterminando a la raza blanca y poniendo al negro como una especie de semidios y segundo, Akira es un PAGAFANTAS, un Hideo Kojima para que nos entendamos, embriagado de su propio exito se cree dios y no le llegó el cerebro a interpretar que su exito se debía en gran parte a su equipo (su editor le tocaba los cojones constantemente cuando hizo la saga de celula) una vez su equipo se quitó de enmedio, todo lo que lo ha seguido es un basurón infumable sin pies ni cabeza, que las antiguas al menos estaban aún bajo supervisión de calidad, pero con super es que fué todo un descojone ya...las pelis dan todo el ascazo, yo ni con 8 años me hubiese tragado tamaña basura sin sentido y un guión que lo ha escrito un preescolar.


----------



## Goyim desobediente (4 May 2021)

Más te vale, porque sino era pa darte una colleja, por subnormal.


----------



## Joaquim (16 Feb 2022)

*“El mal no puede crear nada nuevo, sólo puede estropear y destruir lo que ha sido creado o inventado por las fuerzas del bien” *- J. R. R. Tolkien


----------



## Julc (16 Feb 2022)

Si hasta Boba Fett es u marica.


----------



## Joaquim (16 Feb 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Si hasta Boba Fett es u marica.



No me he interesado para nada en la nueva mierda esa de Bobba Fett, pero si te digo la verdad, este spoiler a estas alturas ya ni me sorprende; de todo lo que venga de Hollywood en general, y de Disney en particular, cuanto mas lejos mejor.


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Feb 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> *“El mal no puede crear nada nuevo, sólo puede estropear y destruir lo que ha sido creado o inventado por las fuerzas del bien” *- J. R. R. Tolkien



Concurso de frases hechas. Me apunto.



*En abril, aguas mil. *Refranero popular.


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Feb 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> No me he interesado para nada en la nueva mierda esa de Bobba Fett, pero si te digo la verdad, este spoiler a estas alturas ya ni me sorprende; de todo lo que venga de Hollywood en general, y de Disney en particular, cuanto mas lejos mejor.



Lucasarts está en San Francisco, no en Hollywood.
Se te ve informado.


----------



## Joaquim (16 Feb 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Concurso de frases hechas. Me apunto.
> 
> 
> 
> *En abril, aguas mil. *Refranero popular.



Pues los de El Señor de los Negrillos no se lo han tomado muy bien....






*Tema mítico* : - Boicot brutal al tráiler del Señor de los Negrillos (la serie)


Apenas ha salido el tráiler de la próxima serie WOKE y por fortuna la gente ya no traga con tanta basura y ha protestado poniendo una frase del propio Tolkien que aplica a la infamia de serie que han cagado: EDIT: Un youtuber ya reseñó el tráiler. Vocera de Amazon: "¿Quiénes son los que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (16 Feb 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Lucasarts está en San Francisco, no en Hollywood.
> Se te ve informado.



Y tu, has encontrado ya a tu padre?


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Feb 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Pues los de El Señor de los Negrillos no se lo han tomado muy bien....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ajá. Yo también creo que todo es una mierda porque Fernando Esteso hizo una película mala.
Estamos de acuerdo.

Si Fernando Esteso hizo una pelicula mala es porque las películas, todas, son malas. Ese es mi argumento incontestable.


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Feb 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Y tu, has encontrado ya a tu padre?



Y tu papá, y tu mamá. Eso sí que son argumentos CONTUNDENTES, ¿eh?


----------



## Joaquim (16 Feb 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Y tu papá, y tu mamá. Eso sí que son argumentos CONTUNDENTES, ¿eh?



Quieres que te haga casito, eh? 

Pues te jodes.


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Feb 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Quieres que te haga casito, eh?
> 
> Pues te jodes.



Tu atención no me provoca beneficios.
Tu atención te supone pérdidas a ti solito.

No es mi culpa. Si me haces tanto casito será porque quieres.


----------



## S4ng (16 Feb 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Tu atención no me provoca beneficios.
> Tu atención te supone pérdidas a ti solito.
> 
> No es mi culpa. Si me haces tanto casito será porque quieres.



Le doy un consejo si no quiere ser quoteado no participe en el hilo.

PD: Parece que tenga un berrinche por la reacción "antiwoke" en referencia del Señor de los Negrillos. ¿Me equivoco?


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Feb 2022)

S4ng dijo:


> Le doy un consejo si no quiere ser quoteado no participe en el hilo.
> 
> PD: Parece que tenga un berrinche por la reacción "antiwoke" en referencia del Señor de los Negrillos. ¿Me equivoco?



Es que sí quiero ser quoteado. Gracias.

Parece que usted ha sufrido psoriasis inglinal, por esa reacción a nosesabequé. ¿Me equivoco?


----------



## S4ng (16 Feb 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Es que sí quiero ser quoteado. Gracias.
> 
> Parece que usted ha sufrido psoriasis inglinal, por esa reacción a nosesabequé. ¿Me equivoco?



Vaya el sindrome del elefante en el trastero es fuerte en Usted.
¿Es capaz de minimizar los adjetivos abruptos para tener una charla civilizada o debo de tomarlo por un molinillo sin ventolera?

PD:Ya me respondo yo usted solo quiere ensuciar el hilo, mis disculpas no voy a ayudarlo.


----------



## S4ng (16 Feb 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> *“El mal no puede crear nada nuevo, sólo puede estropear y destruir lo que ha sido creado o inventado por las fuerzas del bien” *- J. R. R. Tolkien



Esa frase casi que podría ser una Ley viendo los tiempos que vivimos.


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Feb 2022)

S4ng dijo:


> Vaya el sindrome del elefante en el trastero es fuerte en Usted.
> ¿Es capaz de minimizar los adjetivos abruptos para tener una charla civilizada o debo de tomarlo por un molinillo sin ventolera?
> 
> PD:Ya me respondo yo usted solo quiere ensuciar el hilo, mis disculpas no voy a ayudarlo.




Mmm. El trastorno del rey desnudo parece estar profundamente incardinado en usted.
¿Desde cuándo existe ese problema en usted?

¿Es capaz de tocar la marcha Radetzky con pandereta o debo tomarlo por una ferretería del barrio de Lavapiés?

PD: Respóndase usted, y si sólo quiere presumir de tener un gran personalidad así como un gran gracejo designativo, cuente con toda mi ayuda.


----------



## RayoSombrio (21 Feb 2022)

Mientras gentuza como Black Rock tenga a Hollywood por los huevos, poco se podrá hacer. Estos cerdos son los que están jodiendo la cultura occidental.


----------



## Volkova (21 Feb 2022)

Hace años que todo se volvió una porquería.


----------



## Joaquim (21 Feb 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Mientras gentuza como Black Rock tenga a Hollywood por los huevos, poco se podrá hacer. Estos cerdos son los que están jodiendo la cultura occidental.



No consumir sus productos, que vaya al cine su puta madre, y cagarse en la madre que los parió.


----------

